# What do you do for a living?



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*What do you do for a living?*

What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?

I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well at the moment I am a full time student. Planing on opening a shop and producing furniture for a living. Before I became a fulltime student, I ran my own furniture repair and refinishing business. Which I will most likely reopen when I return to the states. Just to help with the cash flow. But it's not something that I plan on doing for long. (refinishing and repairing that is.)


----------



## MC_DSM (Mar 7, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an air traffic controller.


----------



## RonR (Jun 5, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software architect currently designing software for movies and music playing on cell phones. Stuff like sharing music videos from one phone to another or showing pictures from a cell phone onto a TV. I've been in computer hardware and software engineering since the mid 70's and I'm really tired of it. It was fun when I could actually create the software myself, but now I do some design and the software is produced in China. Hoping someday to get good enough at woodworking to make it a business. I'm still too slow and particular and have so much to learn. Great to have a place to converse with so many like minded and talented woodworkers.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I just retired so If i need new tools I'll have to sell something.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


this is a great topic-it's nice to know who we can turn to if we have a non-woodworking question 

Currently: Life Guide, helping people overcome barriers in their lives, mostly relationship issues. I'm also a day Care Consultant, having an Early Childhood Educator background. 
Highlight of my career was facilitating a parenting program with male inmates at a correctional centre. I could have done that all my life, I think, if it had been an option,

Other hobbies: photography, writing (I write a weekly article for our local paper) some leatherwork


----------



## Curt (Jun 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an accountant for a major mining operation.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a software architect and program manager for a large technology company. Woodworking helps me release the day to day stress of this type of work.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Corporate Safety Director for a grocery distribution company with responsibilities in DOT and OSHA compliance as well as overall safety and traininig for 5 divisions of the company.

Woodworking is my escape…besides I like working with my hands and power tools…lol


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


after 12 years as a graphic designer - going from drafting table and clip art to 40+ hours at a computer (PC???) - the last 4 managing my dept - I've demoted myself to part-time, so I could work days with my dad. He's been doing renovations, landscaping and handyman type work the past couple years, after being downsized one time too many.

Our bread and butter comes from subcontracting for Owens Corning (basements), which occasionally involves woodworking, but we also do our own jobs to fill in the gaps (when and if we get them - gaps, I mean)

The two jobs - physical labor, and computer work - provide me with pretty good balance. Previously woodworking was the antidote to all the hours at the computer (now a Mac!)

I sometimes miss my colleagues at the former day job, (especially on the crappy weather days) as I pretty much fly solo when I'm there - but I'm enjoying the time with my father so much more. I used to worry about what I'd do next… and was afraid to take career steps without something to fall back on from there, but now I'm so much happier than I've been in years.

Woodworking is still my hobby… though I tell myself I wouldn't mind making a little money from it.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Everybody answering so far sounds like they have great and very cool jobs!

I work at a *Sears* store! (Please, don't laugh too loud, it'll hurt my feelings!)

I could say: "It's a living".....but it hasn't been lately.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Recently retired from Glacier National Park as the information Guru for all visitors who contacted the park. So I now also need to earn money by selling stuff to buy any new tools…lol

I am now working more than full time between my shop and projects and my website which has begun to generate some business already. I am now getting clearance to show my work at some local Farmers Markets and art shows once I have enough inventory built up. Woodworking is a passion I plan to make some money at.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a sales manager for a manufacturer located in Ohio. I get to show our products to end users and work with distributors to sell our products vs. the competition. I cover Georgia and Florida (someone has to, right?).


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Full-time Christian Minister (preacher) with an eye towards ending up where I daydreamed about starting out. That being bi-vocational - part-time minister and full/part-time woodworker. Problem was, I prepared for the minister part (college, post-graduate seminary) and didn't prepare for the wooworking part back 20 years ago. Add to that marriage, kids, etc. and I got caught up in going with the flow of life. No regrets about where God has led, but the call of working with my hands as well has never gone away. Looking towards trying to make a transition towards bi-vocational life somewhere in the next 8-10 years (get kids through college). I'm trying to be diligent about preparing better this time though. Trying to save my pennies, take on a few "paying" projects repairing, refinishing and furniture commissions (below what I should charge but in order to gain the needed experience and skill) and roll that $ over into tools and getting better - by taking classes with accomplished professionals in the trade and work on my skills in the shop. If I keep praticing and learning, I think I could get there with my long range plan.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am Spid-ato Man!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Yeah, but what does Potato Parker do during the day?


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been in commercial construction for 30 years and a superintendent 25 years of that.

I get my spending money for the shop from the woodcarvings that I make and sell. I could use more tools, anyone need a chip carving? LOL!


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am the system administrator for the business software (finance and hr/payroll) for a biomedical research institution, which is an affiliate of a well known scientific institution.

When not working or woodworking, I indulge in photography, baking (homemade pizza dough tonight), kayaking, snowshoeing, and dreaming about retiring early to the Adirondack Mountains.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a NERC certified System Operator for a utility company. I monitor the substations and high power lines ( not the distribution that brings the power to your home). Before that I operated three different 575 megawatt coal fired generators for the same company. Going on 26 years and looking forward to retiring in 21 years ( if I live that long, LOL).


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a 5th grade teacher. Is it summer yet?


----------



## mupianotech (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Registered Piano Technician. I have been the Staff Piano Technician at Marshall University in Huntington, WV since 1970.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am the Senior Pastor (12 Years) of a Baptist Church. I have been in the ministry for 20+ years. During that time I have been doing some form of woodworking on and off to help supplement my income. Mostly remodel jobs. Recentlly I have found that I enjoy the solitude of the shop, and the satisfaction of making something useful with my hands. It's very relaxing for me.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a process mechanical designer. Primarily process piping systems for municipal water and wastewater. But I also have done quite a bit of graphics over the years and have more recently been doing a lot of 3D modelling for projects and proposals. I enjoy my work but would love to semi-retire to my workshop.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I make Martins life miserable by asking too many questions. jockmike


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


What a broad range of occupations . . . and we all have something in common.

Well actually two things: woodworking and LJ.


----------



## surplusdealdude (Jun 3, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I do a special type of recycling - I access manufacturer's scrap (surplus) and find alternate uses for it.

For instance, the sizes of UHMW and acetal plastic that manufacturers turn up their nose at are perfect or the home woodworker and micro businesses starting out.

I move this stuff through retaillers and have an ebay store.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


cool… we need a heck of a lot more recycling, reusing, and repurposing in the world. Nothing's trash if you look at it the right way.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I take big sticks and make little sticks then I take the little sticks and make big sticks agian.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired Heavy Equipment Mechanic Supervisor. I'll be celebrating 17 years/retirement on June 30th. *Never a dull chisel moment!!*


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I''m a chiropractor. Small town solo practice for almost 30 years (which finances my wood working addiction). As with most jocks woodworking is a great way to relax. I guess I love to work with my hands.


----------



## surplusdealdude (Jun 3, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Nothing's trash if you look at it the right way.

I certainly agree with you there, Scott.

You should SEE some of the stuff industry throws away! I just got in a box of "scrap that had 2 pieces of white Delrin in it, 7" x 24" x 2 /14".

Online prices for this stuff go from $685 to $1060 EACH, and these guys are throwing it away!

Last year I got a UHMW piece from the same guys 4×40 x 40, worth about $1500.00

It's worth the hassle to pick it up and resell it at that rate.


----------



## mikesommer (May 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an estimator for an Electrical Contractor


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software developer. I've been working on, and programming computers since I was about 12 - frankly, I'm tired of it. Someday, I'll get to a skill level that I'm comfortable taking the big leap and striking out on my own. Studio furniture, and restoration projects are what interests me the most.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am Chevy Chase and you're not. *LOL*, I have always wanted to say that.

I am currently, for the past 7 years, a consultant/associate for an international project management firm in the accounting/finance practice. I am also a CPA. Some would say "Constant Pain in the A.." I will work on a project for a client for about 3-6 months. Take a break for 4-6 weeks and then on to another project. During breaks between projects I will either travel and visit friends in exotic parts of the world or work in the *shop* on a project. I spent four years of my career installing computer accounting software for branches of a major US bank in Tokyo, Hong Kong, Singapore, Taiwan and London. I have the greatest job and why would I quit or retire. All my experiences and acquired skills add value to each client project as I am able to hit the ground running. I also develop and implement Access databases for clients and leave them with something they did not have before. I have worked for Fortune 50 companies and smaller companies as well. I am currently working at a small insurance company subsidiary for a large food co-op in the western US.

People ask me why my hobby is woodworking. I reply that both my profession and woodworking require a great amount of "attention to detail". The light goes on and they smile and agree. I love to spend time in the *shop* regardless of what I am doing. I like hearty Italian varietal wines, shorts, sandals, my two LJ t-shirts and the Napa valley. I also like dogs in Northern California.


----------



## cgww (Jun 14, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I owned my own construction company until I had kids. Once they were born, I wanted to spend all the time I could with them so I sold my construction company, upgraded my tools and my shop from 1200 sq ft to 3800 sq ft and I built that shop right next to my house. Now I build custom cabinets and sell some stuff on ebay. I can put my 6 & 9 Y/O's on the bus in the morning and open my shop. When the bus drops them off I can close up shop if I want. And I don't have to explain to you folks what my day is like in my shop.

I get to enjoy my family and enjoy my shop while getting paid for it. I feel fortunate to be living the American Dream. I owe that to my grandfather and my dad for teaching me the skills and knowledge. Hopefully I am setting up my boys for the same success and traditions that were passed down to me. I look forward to learning more from this site and its members.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


a great gift for your children!!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a part time pastor of a growing non-denominational church and the director of our states counseling program. I also have a private family counseling practice. I do woodworking to relax!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was a Neonatal Intensive Care Nurse for 13 years. Then I burned out and had to end the mission. Now I am a graphic designer/Asst. Manager of a FedEx Kinko's. I'm looking to teach myself web design after buying the big load of software. Someday I may even grow up (but I'm not betting the farm on it).


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am branch manager for a local tour bus company in eastern WA, which means interviewing/hiring/training new drivers, cleaning and light maintenance on these greasy machines, and also driving, plus minor office work. Mine is one of three state bus yards, so we all share the office load. 
I am also a professional writer, doing book reviews in the woodworking niche for Ellis Walentine at woodcentral.com, and am contributing editor for book reviews at Canadian Home Workshop magazine. 
All of which leaves me little time for my garage/workshop. Retirement is five or six years away…...


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Nurse…I save lives…most of the time.
At home I'm a Mad Scientist. Always thinking, always creating and always having too much to do. So sadly most of my projects keep getting put on the back burner. Eventually though…some day.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


The question was, "What do you do for a living?" My answer is 'live life abundantly".

My income comes from the investments I made over a lifetime of business leadership. I retired four years ago here in Australia after working 25 years for a Chicago based office products manufacturing company. I stared with this employer in Canada but after ten years was exiled to the colonies.

I chose woodworking in preparation for retirement about six years ago because it was something that I enjoyed in high-school and after watching my dad do the same when he retired. Unfortunately, other than a few hand tools of his that I inherited, all of his power tools are rusting in a shed in Vancouver.

Although I'm asked almost every week if I sell my small boxes [did I ever mention that I just love small wooden boxes?], I made the decision when I retired to keep woodworking a hobby.


----------



## Larry (Nov 14, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am retired - now working with wood instead of beating folks with wood - (PR24). Spent the last 21 years working as police officer and retired as a Lieutentant. The very first person to ever retire from our department. Now thats got me to wondering - was that a good thing - or was I too stupid to move to a better job. Naw - have memories - good and bad that I will never forget. God Bless retirement. Now I can worry about my own problems instead of evereyone elses. *Lets make saw dust!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jack (Feb 9, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired two years ago working construction. Over 43 years in the trade, 33 as a commercial constructin superintendent. I worked under the Carpenters union and my union pension was enough so I can keep woodworking as a hobby. The last few years I worked, I bought the tools I needed, and now only have a few tools that could be upgraded.


----------



## curtis3857 (Apr 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


CADD tech. for large engineering firm. Been doing it for 32 years. Its fun.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a remodeler, home repair/handyman and licensed home inspector.


----------



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I got pushed into medical retirement about 5&1/2 yrs ago. I was badly misdiagnosed over a period of years and ended up with the bugs having a big party in my CNS (that's central nervous system for the medically snobby). It's sort of like the old fried egg/drug commercials - you know, "this is your brain …" but not as much fun. Downside, my brain is melting. Upside, I get to play with my grand kids a lot. Pretty soon though, they'll be smarter than me! Before retirement I was a commercial lender with one of the top banks in the US and a summa cum laude graduate from business school with degrees in Labor Relations and Economics. I can't do that anymore but I can still do fractions so I keep on doing the woodworking. I think that I've found that working with my hands is rewarding in a way that the mental gymnastics of separating borrowers from their income ever was. Much more straight forward, too. Hopefully I'll get good enough so that I can make a few bucks before my grey matter starts running out my ears. Given that I'm only 57, though, I hope like hell that someone comes up with a treatment in the fairly near future.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I do speech-language pathology work in the public schools… I primarily serve students with severe speech and physical impairments (pre-k through high school). We work on augmentative and alternative ways to communicate (e.g., using voice-output communication devices to replace or to supplement speech).


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have worked for the last 16 years as an Automation Engineer. Complete systems, electrical, mechanical and programming.

I designed the things that make the things.

Currently taking a couple of years off.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


JWB .. that sucks 
I hope that you get to continue with your woodworking for many, many, many more years!

Dorje - very rewarding. 
When was in college I had the pleasure of observing a classroom where the students (severely handicapped) used bliss boards and computer programs to communicate. The teacher could "hear" what the students were saying by watching the tilt of their head. Another student with head activated keyboard was having a geography lesson. Amazing stuff.


----------



## IgotWood (Jul 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an account rep at a weekly advertising publication, however, my passion and my future is wood. As hard as my wife may try to keep me out of the shop, I persevere. Is there a site like this for wives of woodworkers to complain about their husbands' hobby? This way, they could complain to each other instead of us. Good Idea?


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


It could be worse… when we were first married my wife and some of my friends wifes had a starcraft widows club… We were so addicted and at the end of the day… (or 5 am whichever came later) what did you have to show for it but a screwed up relationship and bad sleep habits.

I sell residential real estate… Have for 13 years and for a 37 year old guy… that is a long time. Grew up building houses and now I sell em… I used to have a general contractors license and let it go as I never built anything and had to admit …Drew your a Real Estate Broker … not a contractor… So… I built myself a shop… I have too many hobbies and will get back into the shop to enjoy my good toold in a couple of months when the 4 wheeling and fishing slows down (and I dont have listing appointments every night.)

Drew


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


An estimator for a commercial vehicle builder (mobile command centers, vet clinics, med clinics, balloon chase vehicle and toy haulers). The bigger portion of the business is the RV division building Class "C" motorcoaches.

Past occupations: butcher/ slaughterer in small 2 man meat locker, truck loader at egg plant, swimming pool & Spa work (father-in-law), welder, CNC punch operator, Drafter, Sales/estimating, IT, Forward Observer (13F) IA National Gaurd


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


currently supplier quality assurance representative for pratt whitney aerospace … cover ohio territory.

30 years in quality control/assurance. sr. quality engineer, layout inspector, gage designer, qc supervisor, calibration tech and qa manager.

major companies I have worked for in my career … sundstrand corp (aerospace) . dow corning wright (orthopedic implants … hps), waukesha engine dresser industries(huge engines) , carrier corp (air conditioners) , utc (corp) and pw (aircrafts parts).


----------



## Norwegian (Aug 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Sales and Marketing Director in a Nowegian company selling Telecommunication equipment like IP-telephony systems and broadband modems.


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a recovering slacker! (you can stop there if you're not interested in a long drawn out story) lol

I've been working for a supervisor for a national call center for close to two years … not really a career path I had in mind … more like a pit stop between careers … then about two years ago a friend was in town and I stopped by to visit him at his parents home. They had restored an old Arts and Crafts home and I was amazed by the detail and craftsmanship and something about the home inspired me to hit the library and build them a small end table I thought would fit perfectly in their home (I had just purchased an old used Spruger 7 1/2 table saw for $5 and needed an excuse to use it). That led to a request for another piece … and another piece … and another customer … until the requests started to getting backed up (mostly custom built in pieces) because I had more work and bigger requests than I could handle in a profitable and efficient way with the limited time, space, and equipment … however, at some point I realized my true gift wasn't necessarily in the shop … it was in people's homes … where I could work with them to design pieces that would not only be beautiful … but work for them. While I've had to tweak some original designs to meet the customer's requests … and some of the sales have come months after the original pitch … I've yet to walk away without the sale. So these days, I spend more time working with Sketchup and then farming the actual construction out to someone else than I do in the workshop … and things seem to be going well enough.

At the end of the month … I'll be ditching the day job and going back to Purdue full time to finish up my Electrical Engineering degree … as well as trying to drum up some new design work.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My full time job, if that's what you want to call it (the one that provides the insurance) is in civil engineering. I started as a CAD tech and progressed through the ranks to project manager/sr. designer. But most weeks I swear I spend more time woodworking than I do engineeing. Hopefully, within the next 5 years I can break out full time.


----------



## Skinna (Aug 16, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I do whatever I have to do to survive, most of the time I am self-employed fixing computers and designing and creating websites, although building custom guitars by request always helps with the buck$ coming in. Every year or so I take on contract work of some kind for a few months at a time, sometimes building boats, sometimes fixing computers for other Computer companies, sometimes DJing in nightclubs, sometimes doing guitar setups for music stores, sometimes producing/recording music for bands and other DJ's and/or advertising jingles, whatever is necessary to pay the bills and put the food on the table. Glad to be a part of this site, when time allows it's always good to check out what others around the world are doing.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an ASE certified Master Automotive and Medium/Heavy Duty Truck Technician along with Emergency Vehicle Master Tech for Law Enforcement Vehicles. I am a Lead Technician for the City of Stillwater Oklahoma. We work on everything from weedeaters to trashtrucks,excavators dozers etc. I am the one in charge of setting up all new Police units for the city.


----------



## myoldhouse (Aug 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've done a lot of different and rewarding things, and I've been on the road in one manner or another for quite a while, but getting the urge to stay put landed me behind the wheel of a city bus… now I have the time and place for my hobbies, and if I start to build things that satisfy me, well maybe retirement won't be so far away after all…


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a writer. Articles, songs, peoples stories. i have a passion for home remodeling and a fetish for wooden boxes. I grew up in the remodeling business - my dad and brother are both contractors in Buffalo, NY but i moved to Colorado because I love the mountains, snow and sunshine. Now I write for a living, always have remodeling projects going on, love to tile and do finish work and really, really need to learn how to make some nice shelves/built-ins for my house.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I just don't know!

Lee


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for Herman Miller, a major office furniture manufacturer. If you sit in a cube, Miller's historically responsible (one of their designers, Robert Propst, invented the cube, a while back), although we might not be the one that made yours.

My job is continuous improvement. Basically, I help others to see the problems that are going on in manufacturing, and teach them how to solve them. I love to use the training I've had at work in my shop at home.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Forester. I work in the Pacific Northwest primarily with second growth Douglas-fir. I supervise the logging and market the logs from my employer's 25,000 acre tree farm (quite small by "commercial tree farm" standards). I started out in the sawmills, 23 years old with a math degree and pulling lumber on the planer chain, (didn't want to work inside - ya tha math - not so good here). Stacked lumber for 2 years, then an opportunity to become a lumber grader, then the head grader, soon the fill-in shift Foreman for the sawmill. Within about 7 years, an opportunity opened up in the "log buyer" position - (all I saw was a company pickup). Within 5 years was the timber manager, fun, but stressful. I had an opportunity to buy into a consulting forestry firm (Cronk & Holmes) and so…traveled all over Alaska, Washington and Oregon for five years, the best years of my career for sure, bears, bison, salmon so thick you could literally walk across the stream on their back…it was great! Not generally gonna get rich in Forestry, but I like what I do, and it gives me time to work in the wood shop which I LOVE to do!~so it all works out in the end. That's my story…such as it is,…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


quite the story and sounds fascinating!


----------



## jchonparadise (Aug 1, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


... I'm the Web/Graphics/Photography/Marketing/Advertising/IT guy for a ranch (and it's businesses) here in Texas.


----------



## enolson (Aug 2, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Marine. Always have been, always will be. Even after I retire and hang out my shingle on my shop full-time, I'll always be a Marine.


----------



## granvilletl1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired finance/accounting manager. Right after I retired, my wife and I adopted a cat. His name is Fefe, a very affectinate little boy. I wanted to get him a cat tree. A good cat tree is more than I can afford, so I decided to build one for him. I didn't do a good job as that was my first time working on wood. After that, I was hooked on woodworking. My first few projects was to build a few cabinets in the garage. I'm almost done now. My next project is to build a router table. I'm really looking forward to it.

Granville - San Jose, California


----------



## amesgang (Sep 6, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a truck mechanic supervisor, for the DOT. After more than 25 years as a mechanic I moved up the ladder.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


30 year Legacy Air Carrier employee, Currently working in the cargo import office.
About 500,000 lbs of goods are imported at my location every day. My main customers
are Customs Bokers, Importers, US Customs and Boarder Protection Officers, and
Truck Drivers. I also hold a FAA aircraft mechanics license and a FCC GMDSS
Radio Operator Maintainer License with Ships Radar Endorsement. Woodworking
is a hobby.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been doing accounting since I was 14 and got an after school job. I had several jobs doing that, then got married, had children, did the accounting for our landscaping business, did professional photography for a few years also. My brother got sick, came to live with us, passed away. After taking care of him and my children and husband for a long time I decided I needed to get out of the house a little. Got a part time job doing…what else….accounting. The part time job turned into a full time job, the marriage fell apart, and now I have been with the same company, started out with 3 of us, now there are 30, for the last 14 years. I work for The Lagunitas Brewing Company, we make beer and I try to pay the bills. I love my job, my bosses (husband and wife) are wonderful people and have helped me thru many rough patches in my life. We are expanding to other states now, we may be in your state!! My children are now grown (one married, the other in college and keeping me broke!) I have a wonderful grandson and 2 step grandsons who I love dearly. I have always also loved to work with my hands, I have been sewing and doing every craft imaginable my entire life. My grandmother built her own house in 1956….I think that may be where I got my love of woodworking. I started woodworking probably 15 years ago and have progressed very slowly to my current passion. It keeps me busy and now I am trying to think of things to build for my new grandson. So, when I'm not up in the Sierra's repairing something on my mom's house (she thinks I can do anything…go figure) I get to work in my little shop (garage) on the weekends.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


well, now, isn't that quite the journey!! Bravo to you. You are definitely an inspiration to others.


----------



## Snowball99 (Sep 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work as a custom stair installer in the SF Bay area. I work for Simmons Stairways, and have been building stairs for 15 years. Previously I built custom cabinets in Tracy, Ca.

For my little side/hobby business, I make exotic-wood display bases for miniature painters. Miniatures are the little figures used for games ranging from D&D, to tabletop wargaming like Warhammer. Painting the miniatures has become an art form in itself. There are many competitions held worldwide for mini-painters, in fact I run one at Kublacon every year. Last year I started providing wood display bases for serious competition painters and collectors.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an attorney.

Personal injury, criminal defense and bankruptcy.

Doug is the only one who's recognized that my name is Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well, I get up every morning and go to the shop. Right after I check the e-mail and see what you guys are up to. In the shop, I do all kinds of saddle repair and build new saddles and ****************************** and just about anything else made of leather except upholstery and clothes. On the other side of the wall, I build furniture and custom cabinets and just about anything you want repaired. I just don't do enough of any of it to get rich. But then, if I wanted to get rich, I would do something else. From 1990 to 2005 Carleen and I owned and operated ranches in North Eastern Oregon. I've spent a lot of my life in some way associated with livestock and agriculture. Before 1990 Carleen operated retail stores in Eastern Washington. She owned a Western Wear store, a women's boutique and a shoe store. I came along and her world turned to horse sweat, dust, sagebrush, hay and cow manure. she grew up on a big wheat farm in the Palouse so it was just a step back.

You guys have jobs I have never heard of. I guess I just never spent enough time in the cities to know aobut those jobs. When I was 18 I did a stint in Chicago training race horses. I guess that was enough for me. I know my way around the city and enjoy my time there but I am always glad to return to the sagebrush. I just wish we had a " Sagbrush Symphony".

I've cowboyed all over the west. I guided hunters in the wilderness areas of Wyoming and was head packer for the Fred Harvey Company at the Grand Canyon( mule string). When I was young I rodeoed a lot, riding saddle broncs. I did about 6 years in law enforcement and worked in custom saddle shops. I even drove airplanes for a while. Through it all, on the back burner was art, leather and wood. We decided that it is now or never. I'm 60 years old and see no possiblity of retiring. I still get out to some of the ranches and ride. In the spring there is a sign on the door"Gone branding". No matter what else I will always think of myself as a horseman and cowboy.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Thos. You are the envy of many. The life sounds tough but joyous.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Kind of a loaded question, unlike it's intended inquiry "what is your job?" What do I do for a *living*...hmm I don't think there's enough space here…breathe oxygen, expell carborn dioxide and other stuff. Raise kids, keep house, make things, keep people happy, inquire into the well beings of other beings. I could go on and on…..

As for the job question, I'm a systems implementation consultant for a large company whose main purpose is to process paychecks for a lot of other companies.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an university professor. I teach and do research in Computer Science at University of Florida for a living. I like my job very much and I have no intention to give it up for woodworking. The nice thing is that, for me, woodworking complements my professor job and, surprisingly, makes me a better professional. Working two hours in the garage is a wonderful way to unwind after a hard day at work (I'm never physically tired after work but I can be severely mentally tired; there is nothing like cutting some dovetails or doing a woodturned bowl for relaxation).

Alin


----------



## woodgizmo (Sep 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a technical support analyst with a small mid-western financial company. We are a premier provider of payment, remittance and document processing solutions - serving businesses of all types in developing strategies that move money faster. With its products, services and consulting, our company works with customers to grow their organizations with successful solutions for check processing, remote corporate capture, electronic presentment, ACH payments, transaction processing, distributed capture and enterprise content management.

I've been with the company over nine years and provide techical and financial assistance to our outside sales staff.

Prior to this position, I was a desktop publisher/graphics artist working with a wood window and door manufacturer for 10 years.


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Presently I am the Chief Engineer at a Post-Production Co. in Nashville, TN. I have worked in Television stations in Alabama and Tennessee and Post-Productions facilities from Miami Beach to Nashville over the past 35+ years. I do sawdust for our home and hope to retire in a little over 2 years.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a plumbing designer at a mechanical engineering firm. I design piping systems for domestic water, natural gas, propane, medical gas, fire protection, storm water, waste water, etc for commercial buildings. I know what you're all thinking… "With all the fame and fortune that comes with being a plumbing designer, where does he find time for woodworking?". I really don't find much time for it these days, but when I do it makes it that much sweeter.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Sr. Proposal Manager for Verizon Business (formerly MCI) I manage the company's response efforts to large Request for Proposals (RFPs) from State and Local Governments as well as Educationals Instututions. Prior to that, I bounced around for a number of years after leaving the Army. I was in for 6 1/2 years before I just couldn't take it any longer (lost too many friends and a son)

Grew up going to spend my summers with my Grandfather. He was a what I would call a Master craftman who built custom furniture and also did restoration and refinishing. He never owned many power tools but could turn out amazing pieces. I have been working wood on and off since I was about 10 yrs old, trying to reach his skill level, and I'm not there yet. My goal is to build my tool inventory up to the point when I do decide to retire, I have something to do on the side to keep me amused besides driving my wife absolutley nuts. (I do that pretty well already)


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Sr. Quality Engineer for BD Medical, located in the Sharps Disposal Systems mfg. area. First I was a Marine, then I was a Plastics Engineer (injection molding) for 20 years, then 5 years ago I got tired of the constant climbing around on machinery, and went into Quality Assurance. Passed the ASQ CQE exam, and working on my Sig Sigma certifications.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am in my tenth year of teaching…The last four of which I have taught US History to 11th graders and Psychology as an elective to 10th-12 graders…

Wood working is a NICE way to get away from the craziness of the classroom…even though I love what I do a nd think that my work is very important…it can be stressful…


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Up until last year I was a software architect for IBM covering Toyota, Honda and Nassin. Before that I was the Knowledge Management Consultant (Lotus Brand) on the Pacific South West, now I am a manage the support contract (for IBM) covering all of GM's mail systems.

It's a dirty job but someones got to do it  6 years left to retire. If I don't quit sooner.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Im an electrician and have been for the past 20 years. I try to buy tools with money made by selling scrap copper wire. I am also a Bachoe operater and a welder when the job calls for it.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hmmmmmm….what do I do for a living ???? Well, I guess the simple answer is that I earn my living making sure you earn yours….LOL. sorry I thought it was funny when I thought it. I am a paramedic/firefighter/Haz-Mat Tech/Fire Engineer/ Swift water rescue tech/ Extrication Tech/ Fire Instructor, and I used to be the Public Information Officer.

My brother, Greg3g, says that I am the only person he knows that gets paid to sleep. But I keep trying to remind him that my nap, which I get paid for, my just save my life and his at 3am.

I also have my mortgage liscence, which is not going so well considering that I have it hung in a b-c lending broker's office. So, I went and found a Part-time job working at a doctor's office. There I work as a medical assistant and comic relief for the girls in the office.

My hope is that my brother moves here to Middle TN so that we can earn peanuts by solicating ourselves ….as woodworkers…..get your minds out of the gutters….LOL.


----------



## TomR (Sep 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been a dentist since 1978. Gotta be careful with these tools.


----------



## pappy (Oct 10, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Currently I'm a software development manager for a local Native American casino. Including 10 years in the Army, writing code or designing systems is pretty much what I've done the past 20 or so years. The funny thing is I'm a high school drop-out with no formal training. One day a few months after I joined the Army somebody showed up on station, pointed at me, and said "We're testing a new computer system for the Army. We need a designated expert - you're it." They gave me a computer and a manual to take home, told me I had 30 days before I had to report to start the project. Shake. Stir. Viola! One computer programming career development success achieved.

The casino is an awesome place to work - like a mini city, has everything from waste water treatment facilities, to gambling systems, food services, hotels, and a security department bigger than any police department in our county. We write custom software for just about all of it, so no two projects are alike. I did software for 3 years in the industrial insurance industry, and you wanna talk about BOOOooooring… we'd get a bonus just for staying awake 3 days in a row LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


interesting journey you've been on.


----------



## pappy (Oct 10, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Isn't the huge variety in our backgrounds an incredible thing to think about? I love how so much diversity can come together under a common banner and essentially ignore our differences in favor of just being human to each other.


----------



## canadacooler (Oct 10, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been retired for 6 years, when i worked I did various things but mostly i worked as a manager in Canada Post, I managed a Post Office in Saskatchewan Canada untill i retired. Then moved to Vancouver Island British Columbia and built a house on the side of a Mtn. My wife and I own a store in Victoria cateriing to women with breast cancer. I am her helper when she needs something done and help with other things related to thestore 
October is Breast Cancer Awareness Month


----------



## richhagg (Sep 12, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am in the Military up here in Canada. When I am not busy at work or away from home I enjoy woodworking trying to hone my skills so when I retire I will start my own successfully business ( I hope ).


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I had to retire 7 years ago because of health. (62 now) Before that I was a plumber / pipe fitter and mostly in supervision with large companies like Brown and Root, Etc. and traveled around this beautiful country a lot.
I also was self employed about 20 years doing Plumbing and heating and later on, home building and remodeling, and custom cabinets.

I have an old saying (I have worked on everything from spigot washers to (HOT) nuclear plants.

and no! I don't glow in the dark. LOL


----------



## Lboy (Mar 24, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an Elementary School Counselor. As a counselor I don't always get to see the results of my work. Woodworking gives me balance.


----------



## patoughton (Nov 5, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an IBM mainframe Systems Programmer for a large Bank in New Zealand.


----------



## Mesca (Jan 30, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired child protective service social worker. After 30 years of dealing with folks and their problems (most of whom didn't want me there) I've become interested in woodworking among other things. I have always sewn and after some trade school classes also do upholstry. In order to help a friend I learned to build web sites and maintain her site along with others. Throughout the years I've done tons of different crafts- basketmaking, crocheting, water & oil paiinting, quilling, quilting, and about anything else you can think of. I think woodworking has been the most rewarding of all my crafts. I may not be the best (there's no MAY NOT to it) but I enjoy every minute of trying. My biggest regret is that I know of no one close who could instruct me so I'm really dependant upon good written instuctions and pictures.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


im a custom trim contractor in st petersburg fl. i did about 18 yr. as an autobody tech. and painter . a few yr. as a printer commercial advertising ( k mart flyers ect. ) and news paper press operator . and a coupl yr. as cable modem installer for time warner . all thru the years i did woodworking as a hobby . now it makes me a slim but reasonable living and i love it !


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Part-time firefighter, full time student, full time employee at a small used tool store, full time newlywed, whatever's-left-time woodworker.

I don't sleep.


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am currently a steel worker for the largest global steel maker. Being such we have what is called Career Development, the purpose of this is to allow steel workers to train in a new career so if the mill closes we will have had other types of training. So I have spent this last year or so going through our wood working program. And I have to say it is by far the best thing that I could have done.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Wow, what an interesting group we have here. I have been a Police Officer since 1968. I am trying to decide if I like the work before I make it my career. I am currently a Lieutenant working as the Night Shift Watch Commander for the East Jefferson Levee District. We are a State Agency responsible for policing 44 miles of levees surrounding East Jefferson Parish (County). We have statewide jurisdiction and keeping up with a bunch of young cops can be tough.
When I retire in 2009 I will have earned my second pension. I retired from the Railroad Police and hopefully between the 2 pensions, my Social Security and my wife's SS we should be comfortable. 
I also operate an on-line pen shop selling high end pens (writing instruments). I've been doing this since 1998.
I have been assembling tools and woodworking related items for about 20 years - thinking that I will spend my retirement days making sawdust. Really looking forward to the shop time.


----------



## Wesser (Sep 24, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a senior designer for a midwest hydraulics manufacturer. That's a fancy way of saying that I am a draftsman, or CADD technician.. I've been doing that for 20 years now, and am amazed at how much this career field has changed in that time.. Also a proud veteran of the US Army.


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am currently a line operator at a paper converting mill. I take huge rolls of paper and make little ones. Paper towels and toil… ahem! bathroom tissue. Trying to get my website off the ground so I can work at home, doing what I love.


----------



## SteveFrederick (Nov 2, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a building automation engineer/project manager, by day, a custom wooden Teardrop Trailer designer/builder, nights and weekends. I'm currently building up this project to a semi-retirement business.


----------



## techchris (Nov 23, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a part-time computer analyst at local hospital(quitting Dec. 31st 2007) and full-time financial advisor. My father was a carpenter and woodworker and I grew up watching and then working with him. I wish I could have spent more time learning from him but Hurricane Katrina destroyed his shop and all his tools. 
I'm moving into my own home in the next few weeks and I want to get involved in some woodworking projects. I planning to start with carving and then move onto furniture making.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a pilot. I have been flying for over thirty years. I even built an airplane once. I flew it for a couple of years. I was probably 7 when I built my first birdhouse. Prior to the flying job I was a sales rep for a Cummins diesel distributorship.


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Computerjock. I work professionally as a systems architect and infrastructure engineer, whatever that means. Woodworking allows for a simplified title and less ambiguity when explaining to others what I do. I gave up videography (for now) to get back into this hobby, so now I maintain a mere 3 hobbies. Woodworking, web & artistic design, and hobby electronics. So far, web design and electronics are paying for the woodworking hobby. ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


oooooooh a systems architect and infrastructure engineer!!!


sounds like you have a very creative life - with the hobbies and the profession.


----------



## Woodguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a utility fleet supervisor, I purchase and design trucks and power equipment for electric line work. 
My grandfather was a cabinetmaker/trim carpenter. I go to get in his way when I was young (oh to be young again) I hung out with Grandpa and asked so many question about building cabinets I was nickname "Whatnowdamnit". I've been woodworking most my adult live some furniture, plenty of home projects. I hoping to improve my skill as I get more time. I like all types of wood projects but furniture is my passion just can't do a great deal of it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Wow, what an interesting and diverse bunch we are!

I am in facilities management at Loyola University New Orleans. I do budget management, energy accounting, inventory control, handle the departmental web page, design and manage databases… I wear a lot of hats, but it works for me because I never like spending too much time on any one thing. This job gives me a lot of opportunity to hone my skills in many different areas.


----------



## ckip (Nov 3, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a surveyor with the state department of transportation, so I'm outside 100% of the time, good or bad weather but it is worth it. Also, my wife and I are search and rescue volunteers specializing in K-9 and man tracking.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


With no help from other family, I care for my elderly mother full time and have for four years otherwise it would be a nursing home for her. Not my idea of the golden years. So I'm a homemaker and putz around the house…build parts, etc, for my shop. Yes, we live off her income…but it's better to keep her in her own home than let strangers care for her. The last time she was temporarily in a care facility she fell twice in 12 days and they lost her glasses. That doesn't happen when I'm around. I was a taxi driver for 6 years prior to her really bad fall. I worked about 20 years in radio. I'd like to get my shop going so I could spend some hours a day building some things for sale. I'm toughing out some back troubles now…but I manage to get the housework kept up a bit.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Wow . . . Im amazed this thread is still going strong. I look forward to reading each and every reply.

Only 2000 more LJers to go !


----------



## sublime4life40 (Nov 22, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Im a CNC setup operator,for a company that makes hydrostatic transmissions.Hydrostatic is a fancy word for automatic,Our transmissions go on lawn & garden tractors.John Deere,Cub Cadet,Toro,Kubota ect.I setup CNC mills,lathes and machine centers.I handle all machine problems.I make tool adjustments when parts are out of tolerance.I do CMMs(target parts to blueprint spec.).When an operator misloads a part.I have to back the tool out of the part,inspect the tools and machine condiition.It can be a very stressful job at times,but never a dull moment.Im always on the go.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Roofing Contractor, have been for 32 years. I specialize in inspection and repairs and purchased a couple of seamless rain gutter machines, so I have a crew that installs them also. My office is a hall and door away from my workshop. I also purchased, rehabb and rent houses (landlord).


----------



## JasonH (Dec 2, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm in IT, I build networks for small and medium sized businesses. I do hardware and networking, everything from pulling cable to building servers and dealing with PITA ISP's. Pretty boring on paper, but as I work in the field, I'm at a different location each and every day.


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been in commercial printing for 27 years. Computers sure have changed the face of this profession. I have done just about everything from the old camera room to designing the company network and all IT needs. I am general manager for a medium printing company of about 30 people. Some days when I come home I am mentally drained. I like nothing more than making a lot of saw dust. I have been collecting woodworking tools for about 12 years and have a capable shop now. I am on my second family with a 12 year old and an 8 year old so I don't always find as much time as I would like . The great thing is that my 12 year old son is now becomming interested in the shop. Out of nowhere he designed a TV/Gaming cabinet and we are building it now. I want him to be part of this sight so we will post this project when we get it done. I don't think I will ever retire. Maybe change professions but I like to be busy too much. I want to thank all who have shared your personal lives. It is very intertaining.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I design laser printer controllers. That is, the computer inside the printer that figures out where all the dots go. Hardware, software, and all the testing associated with it. I love it, but it takes away from my shop time.

Steve


----------



## bagman8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Many years ago I was a science teacher.

For the next 30 years I was a controller/financial manager/credit manager.

I am now a beginning, and loving it, woodwoker.


----------



## tjscott (Dec 27, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an IT manager with a large US bank. I manage a team of developers who build tools in Lotus Notes. I've been in the Lotus Notes business for about 15 years now, mostly as a developer myself. Before that, I was an accountant (boring!!!!).

In my free time, I work with wood, obviously, and also build/repair golf clubs. It's another type of hobby that allows me to work with my hands and hopefully improve someone else's golf game.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Local Operations Manager for the local power company. 26 years. Do everything from collect power bills to engineering new lines to trouble repair. Just my CSR and I run all aspects of the business in our little town.


----------



## ErsatzTom (Dec 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Wow, a lot of techies here. I'm a software engineer working for a telecommunications company. I mostly develop tools to support the network engineers and other internal clients. I do a lot of database & web interface stuff. Sometimes it is interesting and fun, but too often it's not.


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a fireman - captain on a quint. Sounds much more glamorous than it is. To save $, one truck does the work an engine and a ladder used to do. I work on the state regional hazardous materials team, work part-time for the forest service, maintain dive certifications, teach fire/rescue/EMS classes for the community college system, and volunteer with the local fire department. I have worked in EMS, airport public safety, industry, painting, construction, moving, retail, jesh that's enough bad memories!! Sounds like I couldn't keep a job. haha with our state retirement -less than 2 years before I can retire. With our retirement - only 60 years til I can afford to!
I enjoy my family, animals, and wood working - and usually the job. Course the best thing about my job is the schedule. I am only scheduled to work 122 days a year. My daughter is a teacher and has students 180 days…. Yep 10 days a month. With all the time off I have to have lots of interests and part time jobs.
I must say truly an eclectic group. Seems there is no limit to the resources (mental/ work related) to be drawn upon.


----------



## will2480 (Dec 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software engineer working for a large insurance & financial institution. I mainly work on creating and supporting internal security applications. I'm 26 and I hate my job already, but it keeps my family under a roof of our own with food in the fridge and clothes on our backs. It also allows me to start dabbling with woodworking, which is a PLUS for me! Maybe someday I can get out of the IT field and into something I can take pride in like woodworking.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


sometimes you do what you do to take care of the basics. You should be proud of that.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired financial director from an engineering company.
I started woodworking about 7 year ago - 3 years before I switched to part time work.
Now I'm fully retired and its great.
This year I managed to sell enough boxes and turned items to cover my spending on wood and consumables.
New tools come from birthday and Christmas presents.


----------



## sjdickey (Jan 1, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After 24 years int he computer consulting industry I am now the state director of a federal economic development agency.


----------



## MRD (Jan 3, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I retired from 23 years in the Army in 97', now I stay out of my wife's hair by teaching Math & computer operations at a Catholic Middle School. The Lecturn I'm looking to build as my next project is to use there. I'd appriciate any expreienced builders/designers thoughts on a Lecturn/podium.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I dedicated my entire life to computers. I have been a programmer since gradeschool, I help founded our local computer users group when I was 13. I have been a network engineer, command center engineer, hardware technician, and just about everything else. A few years ago, I made a life change. I realized that as long as I lived in the appalachian area, I would never be where I wanted to be working in the computer field. I decided to go into Environmental Health and Safety a few years back, contracting to large local gas and oil companies primarily for Process Safety Management and Risk Management. Later I became employed by one of the gas processing companies and have loved it ever since. I guess it's good to find a career that you like to do and feel good about. I handle Process Safety/Risk Management, Employee Safety, Environmental reporting, governmental reporting, and compliance with OSHA, EPA, and DOT pipeline. Of course I also handle the programming for our automated pipeline monitoring system, and handle all of the safety and regulatory training to our employees.

I guess sometimes the dream jobs you think up when you're young don't always end up being 'dream jobs'. I have to say that I am very happy with what I do, and wouldn't change it, unless I could be a full time lumberjock!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a manager at Microsoft in the XNA group

I manage a team of engineers and we build technology for game development teams.

I have a Computer Science BS from Pacific Lutheran University in Tacoma, WA. I've been working with computers since I was very young, and I've written and shipped software for 13 years.

I think I like woodworking and computers because I like to build things. Woodworking projects, computer software, teams, meals, great yards, etc.

-Matt


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an idiot savant.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


And I'm *STILL* taking big sticks and making little sticks then taking the little sticks and making big sticks again. (Still trying to make a living)


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an Aviation Department Manager/Chief Pilot for a small corporation. It's a great job. Taken me all over the US and Canada. I still don't know what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## moliver (Oct 9, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Retired Army officer, and now I am teaching High School Physics.


----------



## stinger141jt (Jan 10, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization.  I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am Plant Manager for a major perlite supplier on the west coast, and now over seas


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well, I guess I'm a kept man !

After 33 years in the steel industry, I was put out to pasture 6 months ago. Now my wife will just have to keep me in the life style I am accustom to!


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Lot of techies here. Well all of you know who I am because for the last 10 years I have worked as a technical recruiter and account manager finding jobs for the talent and providing talent to my customers. I work for the largest IT staffing and services provider in the US. I am a musician (vocalist) and meterologiest by training and didn't want to take the fun out of music and the weather changed just too fast to keep up with so I moved into slow (ha-ha) moving industry the Information Technology world.


----------



## StevePWL (Dec 31, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Master Planner for a Govt contractor (not all that interesting). But, I'm also the owner of www.petsweloved.com. I manufacture Pet Memorial Products (pet caskets and urns). It's been a lot of fun. It will likely never pay the bills but has bought most of my tools so far.


----------



## Mel (Jan 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a conservation technician with USDA-NRCS, I survey and design erosion control practices for farmers and ranchers. Develope conservation plans that help farmers and ranchers better utilize there natural recourses. In my off time I like to you guessed it do woodworking, hunt, fish, target shooting and gardening.


----------



## Lhand1900 (Jan 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After 16 years building the Beechraft 1900 I have spent the last 3 in the Stock room supporting the Beech King Air line. My friends call it the retirment home but it is really alot more work than shooting rivets. total 19years at Beech, Raytheon, Hawker-Beechraft and what every comes afet


----------



## drakers007 (Jan 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


profesional computer weenie, currently working as a Tech Support Specialist providing analysis, support and prognostications to Storage Area Networks Sys Admins around the world.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm in the identity theft business. (no, I don't steal them…I protect & restore them) -SST


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 6, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a very busy Vice President for a large kidney dialysis provider. I work during the week to pay for the stuff that really floats my boat…tools. I have spent the last 3 weekends making a "Norm" inspired workstation for my miter say and radial arm saw. Will post the final outcome but right now it's just a lot of mess. I mostly do woodworking for the house but hope to make some cool new products for sale on the internet.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


It sounds like I'm in the minority here, I'm TRYING to make ends meet building Arts & Crafts inspired furniture & accessories. I spent 25 years as an ASE certified Auto mechanic. Generaled my first house & did all the electrical, trim & cabentry a *long* time ago. Worked for a group of realestate brokers preping houses for sale till the knees & hips could not take it any more. A few commissions for custom woodworking let me set up my shop so I can spend my time in a warm shop making things I love.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After 16 years building the Beechraft 1900 I have spent the last 3 in the Stock room supporting the Beech King Air line. My friends call it the retirment home but it is really alot more work than shooting rivets. total 19years at Beech, Raytheon, Hawker-Beechraft and what every comes afet

I fly a 90 and a 200. Never flew a "Frankenbeech." Great airplanes. I'll be in Wichita the first week of March for FlightSafety.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


IT Support and Software Engineer for the last 20 years. Prior to that…Taco Bell Franchisee for 10 years.


----------



## MLK (Dec 19, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm retired and drive a school bus part time (keeps me in tool money). Before that I was a Senior Manufacturing Specialist, over the span of my career I worked on the assemble of high precision optical instruments, early warning satellites for the Air Force, air sampling systems for nuclear subs, ect,ect.


----------



## forkboy (Jan 24, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi all.

I work for an ISP, currently doing Production Support ( supporting our internal billing systems ), but moving out of that role and into Oracle DBA, as new staff are brought upto speed with prod support, which I'm completely sick of.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a night shift Maintenance mechanic/ Boiler operator at a hospital. In a prior life I was a general manager for an industrial supply company till one day we decided to up and move from Philadelphia to a tiny village in upstate NY. I took the maintenance job as a temporary thing but that was 10 yrs ago so I guess it's not that temporary. The escape from the rat race and a better place to raise my kids was well worth the pay cut.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm the Subject matter expert for the Automated Inventory Management System for a DOD project managing the destruction and redeployment of NBC (nuclear, biological, and chemical) defense suits. It sounds like I'm a much higher paid and higher trained asset than I am though. Mostly, I just put stuff in the computer, and when other sites have procedural issues, they call and ask me what to do.

Sad really. I'm tech support without the tech


----------



## dennis353 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


For the past 9 years I been working as a Hardscape Manager for a community Association for a gated community in South West Florida. Before that I owen a fishing resort in Missouri.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


facisnating reading about everyones career/job. Quite diverse.

I studied mechanical engineering, couldnt find a job during the recession so went to to school and studied industrial woodworking. Since then I have been a janitor for a woodworking company, sander, inventory (purchasing). Most of carrer/trade has been on a bench but the latter part I worked my way up to estimating, design, quality control, the development and implimintation of methodolgies and the previous. Did cut lists and spent way too much time in the finishing department mostly fixing what others attempted to destroy.Was stuck in accounting for awhile….........eventually became a partner in the business. In terms of cabinet making I think I have done a little bit of everything and a lot of something?

6 years ago I divorced my partners, took my $$$, sold the house and bought a farm where I built my shop.

Now I design and build. I do a wee bit of subcontractiong from other cabinet shops….......doing what they cant. Now I get to spend more time doing what I love and less time doing what I hate.

Spent a few years framing homes too.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been making my living all of my life doing woodworking of some kind or another. Roofed my first house when I was 12 years old for 50.00. Re-roofed the same house 18 years later with my own construction company. Started stick building kitchen cabinets when I was sixteen with a very good teacher.

For the last almost 17 years now I've been making cabinets and furniture for fun and getting paid at the same time. I manage a shop of 8 people, currently 4 builders including myself, 2 finishers, 2 in the office.

I'm an estimator, designer, builder, teacher, sweep the floors, clean the bathrooms, unload trucks full of lumber, carver, turner, order material, hire, fire,you name it i do it. Don't get to spend as much time building as I used to but I still love it.

I love making things with my hands out of a few chuncks of wood!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Zuki, Thanks for posting this blog. It is so cool to see the diversity of people that have come together here.

Besides having a high school diploma in Motor Control and Robotics (which I am way out of practice on) I have tech school diplomas in Audio/Visual Communications, and Forestry. But I am trying hard to complete my degree in Historic Preservations and Museum Studies.

I am a jack of many trades (master of very few) and have worked retail, made printing plates, delivery, hotel audio/visual and up to a few years ago was a faciliteis supervisor for about 13-15 offices in MD,DC and VA. I changed gears and love my job as a Maintenance Technician/Park Ranger. It allows me to put all of those things I have learned over years to a good use as well as learn some other newer things on an almost daily basis.

CtL


----------



## tjscott (Dec 27, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a database developer. I manage a team of 4 developers, plus myself, that build databases/tools in Lotus Notes for the division in which I work.

I also dabble in golf club repair/assembly. Just another hobby that costs me more money for tools.


----------



## iSawitfirst (Dec 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I own an architectural firm that specializes in corporate office and healthcare projects. My favorite aspect of the practice is programming, conceptual design and, of course, designing custom millwork and trim.

Link to website.


----------



## shotrod (Jan 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


It's great to see folks from so many diverse walks of life who all enjoy working wood for happiness. I've been an engineer for Hewlett-Packard for 27 years. Spent the first 15 in field service in Albuquerque NM working at Sandia and Los Alamos National Labs. Relocated to Boise,ID to see what I could contribute as a factory engineer at HP. The job is called technical marketing and I get to travel, teach, troubleshoot issues with current products and contribute to the design of future products. I'm one of those fortunate folks who actually enjoys going to work.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am A CAD Designer. I design Jigs and Fixtures for Aircraft Engines. Have been doing this for 19 years. Getting ready to retire next year so just started setting up a basement woodworking shop. Need the year to buy all the equipment.


----------



## orgelbau (Feb 3, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a pipe organ builder, so I do get to make chips as part of my job (which is always fun) but my primary responsibility is design research and development.


----------



## Dub (Feb 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm currently on year 17 as an air traffic controller. Previous to that I had ten years in the construction field (commercial/industrial, residential, remodeling). Looking forward to retirement when I can spend more time on furniture projects, loud shop noises, and sawdust.


----------



## walnutter (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Financial Analyst for Lawrence Livermore National Lab, and sometimes referred to as a Financial Weenie by my family. Once out of the office though the fun begins in and out of my puny little section of the 2 car garage.


----------



## kwkshot (Feb 4, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a full time Deputy for the Kern County Sheriff's Department here in Bakersfield CA, and LOVE IT!!


----------



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Material Supply Manager, my group is responsible for all of the raw and packing materials used to produce Pringles Potato Chips! By lots of them


----------



## JMGarneau (Feb 10, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


not much these days, just getting into the woodworking thing, I would love to eventually become proficent enough to maybe sell the peices to break even and continue my hobby


----------



## qapd (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Houston Firefighter, starting my 36th year. I can't seem to find the exit door. I have worked my way up through the ranks to one of the Chief's in a department of over 3,800 members. Hope to retire in 2-3 more years.

Piles and piles of sawdust.


----------



## Teri (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I ranched in western South Dakota for 23 years (where I learned to be frugal and make something out of nothing). After several years of working as an editor, publisher and online director for a newspaper group, I'm now a customer relations manager for a software company that designs and hosts newspaper web sites.


----------



## ICTINSTRUCTOR (Feb 10, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I transform high school dropouts, gangbangers, and drug addicts into lumberjocks. That's a fancy way of saying that I am shop teacher….lol


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


what a great job  You deserve a medal


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


professional termite, wood junkie…..Been a carpenter/woodworker for about ten years…still like it alot


----------



## daveffemtp (Feb 15, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Paramedic Supervisor and a Firefighter in Flint Michigan. I started woodworking a couple years ago and I am definately hooked!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an account manager for a large IT reseller. 
Did a couple years of software development and 10 years in a manufacturing plant before that.
woodworking is a way for me to relax afterwork and make a few bucks from time to time.


----------



## wintremute (Feb 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Computer Systems Engineer.


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Concrete finisher, machinist. Trying to make metal out of wood


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well, here is a hint- I have the ability to read a doctor's handwriting…That's right…I'm an Attorney!!! -No just kidding I'm a pharmacist. Yes, the man in the white coat. Let's face it; people really don't want their pharmacist's getting very creative with their medications, so I stumbled across woodworking after my wife enrolled me in a woodworking class as a Christmas gift. As much as I would love to exchange my lab coat for an apron, reality dictates that I keep the lab coat for at least another…oh..30+yrs!


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a telemetrey technian for the Navy to pay the bills, and I collect cans for good wood.


----------



## Ageingwood (Dec 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am retired , Trucker / mechanic / owner for 30 odd years . Had to retire a couple years earlier 
than I would have liked for medical reasons . Stated in wood as past time the first summer after 
retiring . Made wife and neighbors bird feeders and houses. Started out on a couple saw horses 
and some scrap plywood in yard . After making a few I thought why not see if I can sell some .
They did ! Built my small shop in 92 and from there things have taken on a life of it`s own .
I can work as legs dictate and enjoy it too. I sell to some gift shops, have display in yard in summer .
Do some craft shows, some custom work. Ain`t getting rich by any means but as long as it pays for
it self that is what counts. PLus, If I were to stay in the house my wife would put me yo work !!!
Art


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was a Postal Worker but they took my gun away!
Really though I did work for the USPS for 34 years doing about every job that you can think of while studying electronics. I took the test for technician and went into the maintenance side of repairing all of the sorting and automated equipment use to move the mail. About 10 years before retirement I was promoted a few times and finished my career as a Manager of a large facility and regional OSHA coordinator writing compliance manuals for smaller facilities. Through it all I had done as much woodworking and home improvement as time permitted. Now it's my full time job and I love it, I'm just glad I don't have to rely on it for a living.


----------



## mat (Mar 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a senior software test automation engineer and work for a big bank. I've been going at it for about 10 years now and really enjoy the process of documenting / coming up with standards, coding and designing custom test automation strategies.


----------



## thewoodennewfie (Mar 7, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a network administrator for the IT division for our provincial government. Have been in this field (but not this position specifically) for that past 8 years. I enjoy the challenges it offers but given the choice, I throw it all down tomorrow to build furniture for a living.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a lieutenant with a local Fire Department. I have been working as a Paramedic for 19 yrs. I also hold instructor certifications in Fire, and EMS and teach some classes at a community colege near by. I am on the Haz-Mat Team, Dive Team, Bike Team and any thing else we may have in our department I have honestly lost track. I am currently taking classes to get my electricians license and hope to start a business doing home automation work (sick and tired of dealing with the sick and tired).


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been in prison 35 years but came home every night. Supervisor/furniture designer. Now retired!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I Do What I Love and Love What I Do - I own an Advertising Agency and Marketing Consulting Firm-

I am the guy that creates the advertisements that makes people want things they do not need ,or need things that do not want. I create marketing and advertising that motivates boys to be men and men to be boys--I tell you why the hamburgers are the best on the planet, or why taking a pill that can kill you will also erect you!

Woodworking takes me away from the subliminal motions and notions to a place of wood and devotion.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Carpenter and part time student.


----------



## Rich_S (Oct 26, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a civil engineer by training and profession for many many years first as a municipal engineer, then went to a large utility company, then went into teaching civil engineering technology at the local technical college.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


ND2ELk.. phew.. that caught my attention!! lol
Ad-guy .. yah.. you definitely have a way with words  What did I just buy???


----------



## Lakey (Jan 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm just plain broke. But happy!


----------



## conwaydog (Jan 30, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I own a construction company that caters to insurance companies. We do fire,water,storm etc. restoration. We're the guys you call when you come home and get met with a river running out your front door. We handle the entire project from drying, cleaning, construction and content cleaning and storage. I used the excuse of a large building to my wife for work but now Im trying to fill it with woodworking tools. I have my office space in the front so sometimes its hard to work knowing all the fun that could be taking place back in the warehouse. My woodworking habit is mainly therapy after a crazy day. LOL


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired Navy Chief that still needs to pay the bills, so I am currently moonlighting as an office manager at a book distrubution center. When I hit the power-ball I am going to become a professional fisherman, golfer, and wood worker.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


A cook, a mason, a painter, a landscaper, an Alaskan fish gutter, a dairy manager, a Stickley furniture factory worker, a phone company technician, and currently a software engineer and landlord. I think it's time for a change


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


For the last 20+ years I have scratched out a living as a copier repairman (insert your jokes here)

Actually the field is very demanding and always changing. It is an interesting mix of problem solving (mechanical, electrical, and operator), powerfull technology and scheduling/supply hurdles. I am a one man army in a rural community. That means run hard and fast everyday, sometimes covering alot of miles.

I also dabble in the rental property market….but I have found that being a landlord is more work and worry than profit.

My hobbies outside of woodworking are coaching competetive girls fastpitch softball, big game hunting, fishing (man I love that!), and collecting safari rifles.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a pilot

my buddy cuts wood

and I plie it


----------



## tonycarver (Mar 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Veterinarian, 30 years in clinics, retired/disabled.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi all,

I make computer games. I have been doing it for nearly 28 years, a real veteran of the industry.

I hope I will still be doing it till I retire. THen of course, I'll move over to Fishing and Furniture making.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


wow.. you are like a pioneer of computer gaming!!


----------



## techyboy (Sep 1, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Depute Rector in a secondary school teaching kids from the ages of 12 to 18 years, I started briefly in civil engineering before moving into teaching 26 years ago.

I am firstly a technical teacher (woodwork, metalwork and CAD) although I'm not as often in the classroom now as I would ideally like to be. When I can I like to make objects that I can then personalise by chip carving.

I often show my pupils the Lumberjocks website and encourage them to look for ideas for their own models they will make in class.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Sergeant with the Illinois State Police. I was a Trooper for 11 years, a "Road Dog" as the veteran troops will say. I've done DUI and impared driver, criminal, and interstate drug interdiction most of my career. Sometimes I held those spots on dedicated teams, most the time I'll work with a couple others in my patrol.

I took a promotion to Sergeant in June of 07, which lands me at the desk every once in a while. My true love is the road, though. There just isn't much excitement or risk behind a desk with a bulletproof glass window.

This is a job that I treasure, it's a true calling. However, it can be stressfull at times. So, I'm in my shop every chance that I get, as messy as it may be at the moment. Working with wood is a great past time for me, I don't think I'm good enough at it to make too much $$. My first project cost me about $5,000… in tools… LOL.

When I'm not at work or in the shop, I'm in my church, First Apostolic in Centralia, IL. There is nothing quite like feeling God's presence. He is my true Strength and Strong Tower, my ultimate companion.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Computer guy. Started with mainframes before there were monitors, only card readers. Currently I'm a Regional Director of Technology for major finanical institution which translates to telling other people what to do, in a way the makes them want to do it and then make sure they do .. do it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


A real estate valuer & regional manager, 40 years in the one job & now retired. Still registered to practice but have no inkling to return. Love the woodworking & the LJ's community. My friends who had already retired kept on telling me & my wife that they don't know how they had time to work because they had so much to do in retirement. I now know what they meant but now we don't have to mow the lawn on the weekend because every day is a weekend.


----------



## WoodworkingNerd (Mar 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for a custom home builder and have found a little time on the side to build cabinets. I am trying to finish my basement and have recently discovered that I can trade cabinet work for electrical, plumbing, and drywall. I can't wait to see what other things I can trade my work for because it gives me an excuse to get in the shop and show off what I can do.


----------



## coronet1967 (Aug 2, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


goodness, you guys do it all, we should get together and bowl. LOL

i work for a wal-mart distribution center, hard work, pays well, but not very mentally challenging.

i love woodworking, and the 4 days a week i am off give me time to really enjoy it.

jay angel


----------



## wirgit (Mar 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


ex-electrical engineer; now, full-time woodworker and old ww equipment restorer.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was in new home construction and carpentry for well over 20 years until an injury at the age of 37. 
I am now retired so i build and design Extreme Birdhouses and Lawn Ornaments to pass my time. I have no problem staying busy.


----------



## ronstar (Mar 29, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Land Surveyor


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Just stumbled on this thread. Wow, some of the careers make sense and some didn't as I've gotten to "know" some of you. I guess there's quite a wide variety of appeal to the hobby as this thread indicates many different pro talents. I'm an accountant, wanna be woodworker. I love my field, but love my garage as well. Hey I'm 27, only about 40 to go before I retire! hehe


----------



## Jazman (Mar 28, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been a diagnostic imaging field engineer going on 40 years. Diagnostic imaging is a PC term for anything that enables a physician to view the internal parts of your body like X-ray, Cat Scan, Ultrasound, Nuclear Medicine, Mangetic Resonant Imaging, Cardio Vascular imaging, and PET Scan. It's a great job because every time I arrive at a site it presents a new challenge.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired Vocational School teacher. Taught computer and electronics for 33 years. Now substitute when I'm not in the basement workshop.

Lew


----------



## arcarius (Apr 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work in HR and have been doing it for 17 years and as Zuki pointed out, I do it so that I can get money for my woodworking hobby.


----------



## KenG (Mar 30, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Amazing group of people we have here. 
I am a Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist (CRNA). I put people to sleep for fun and earn my money making sure they wake up at the end of surgery. Been doing this for 20 years and love every minute.
It also helps that I make a decent income so I can have a hobby of taking wood and making it into projects for myself and others.
Thank you for this site. I look forward to spending more time here.


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an IT Director for a large bank. I love my work and the people I work with but, there is nothing like the peace and relative quite of my shop.


----------



## bighead (Feb 4, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi I am a municipal water and sewer worker. I have made money with some wood work I have done but mostly do It for the joy of creating somthing from a pice of wood.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After 6 years of seminary and 10 years as a pastor, I am back where I was prior to that season of life, working as a draftsman/designer for a Civil Engeering firm (I design a lot of residential subdivision sanitary sewer systems… think about it…). I've been doing this for about a year and a half now, knowing it is "transitional." Soon I'll be in "entrepreneur mode," as a professional woodworker (and CADD guy until the income is back up.) Eventually I'll take my woodworking skills to the place I want them, which is building wooden boats.
Thanks for such a great community!


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi I am still at scholl and hope to do an aprentaship after that, one day I might be able to make wodwork my career 

Callum


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for a roofing wholesaler. I've been with my current employer for 24 years, I was with another roofing distributor five years before that and I worked for the city engineer of Kansas City Missouri for 17 years before my career change .
Math will tell you that I'm getting older and can retire anytime. Looking forward to spending lots of time in my shop when retirement gets here.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Military brat - Hospital Corpsman/USN - Retired USN - Home Dad - Woodworker/Husband to Navy Nurse Practitioner. But to answer question "what do I do for a living…nothing.(see above)


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After about twenty years out of the job market, experimenting with entrepreneurial and part time stuff, then having to take care of family passing on, then fixing up my home - am now gearing up a home based part-time business answering phone calls to infomercials on natural health-related products. I am growing a network of "home agents" who want significant residual incomes doing the same.

This will be my retirement and will fund my woodworking and home fix-it-up projects. Can't wait to get going on the backyard wood box and the raised panel wainscoting by the fireplace in the living room.


----------



## johnrb (May 7, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Vice President of IT Operations for a telecommunications provider


----------



## Coach_P (May 15, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I teach history and economics to high-schoolers. I also coach basketball and baseball. And, I do odd jobs and handyman work on the side. Oh, yeah, I'm also working on a masters degree in history. I'm a husband and dad, too.

I need summer to get here NOW.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a LAN Engineer for the Georgia State Patrol. Whenever we talk about getting a new network router, I drift off wondering what kind of router bits i could get. I have spent the last 15 years spending time with my boys. One is an Eagle Scout and I was an assistant Scoutmaster. The older one has played baseball since t-ball and the last 2 years with the American Legion. Since the boys are through with their activities, I have found my new past time, woodworking.


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm whatever I need to be at the time.

I've been doing handyman stuff for a few years but screwed up my knees a couple months ago. Now I'm stuck (saying "stuck" with tongue in cheek ) doing artwork, primarily woodwork. Now I just have to figur out how to sell it .


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Bill Aklins, i can sympathize! There is only one kind of router table that I prefer these days, and it's in my garage!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a second generation grower, we own a wholesale nursery in Southern California and grow indoor foliage. We do this on our 17 acre parcel and have 3 acres of heated greenhouses. (same parcel we are building our house.)


----------



## rufus11 (Jun 12, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a scenic carpenter - meaning I build scenery for theatre. As much as I enjoy building things that look like real things, I really want to do more woodworking. I spend all day with big power tools…what I want to do is come home and retreat to hand tools. Sort of tough to set up shop when you live in a small studio apartment though.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hmmm, I'm a geographer (GIS), licensed EM tech, emergency medical dispatcher, certified teacher of adults, have been a plumber, photographer, heavy equipment operator, self employed (my boss was a real crank so I quit LOL)... The best job I have is Husband and Father; its a job I never want to leave early from!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired from the Navy, after 22 years of doing what someone else told me to do. Now I make custom (mostly Arts & Crafts) furniture for a …. living? Naw, I do it because that's what I want to do. Make enough to keep me in new equipment, lumber to make furniture for my own house, and right now, to build my own house. Hopefully, it will never become like work.


----------



## mthomp0725 (Jun 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a mortgage banker. I love my job, but my passion is woodworking. I love it when my wife comes up with a "new project" for me. It gives me an excuse to buy a new tool!


----------



## CelticDreamer (May 24, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I worked in a yeast factory for 11 years then went into hardwood flooring with a buddy who has been doing it for 25 years or so. My knees started giving me problems, so I am now a building maintenence technician for a retirement community. Ironically, the last floor I installed before calling it quits was my own (my wife wouldn't let me sell my flooring equipment until it was done!)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am retired from NBPower started as a lineman and went up the ladder to a desk job working computers I put in 35 years and decided to retired and now I am a LJ full time.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Network Manager for a school district.


----------



## पुनर्नव (Jun 18, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Programmer for a University.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Woodworker/contractor

Former production planner for the world's largest auto parts maker, once a robot programmer, warehouse layout designer, production supervisor, brake grinder operator, drummer, ski bum, and farmer have all been "jobs" as well.

Still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I am at a good place now though


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


school right now. i have a couple of woodworking jobs and i am hoping to build up a costumer base now that i can still charge pretty cheap and gradually raise my prices so i can go full time after college and not be increasing by like 10$ an hour all at once for labor.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Full time = Senior product specialist for a high end contract furniture company. We specialize in wood casegoods, seating, and conference tables for fortune 500 companies. Our clients are usually law firms, financial institutions, universities and business. 
part time = owner/designer/furniture maker of my 1 man shop where I only do residential furniture on commision basis.


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I used to be gainfully employed. Explosives for 15 years. Now I am self employed. I log and run my own sawmill here in central Utah.

Kevin Davis


----------



## woodinit (Jun 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Sr. Product Manager for a public safety software firm…responsible for the Records Management, Field-based mobile reporting and Jail Management applications. (Yawn.) I like working with wood better - it doesn't need memory, .net, CPU cycles, a DBA, or even a broadband connection to do what's expected of it!


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Correctional Sergeant for the State of Alaska and work as a shift supervisor at a facility with ~ 400-450 prisoners and 12-15 officers. We have a week on/week off schedule (84 hour weeks) so I detox from work on my week off by making piles of sawdust, fishing and hunting. I do have a fledgling side business of building furniture which is coming along slowly. My biggest customer so far is my wife. It seems the more my skill grows the more she wants done around the house and it's tough to get a piece of furniture out the door without her claiming it.

Mart


----------



## scuppasteve (Jun 25, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well i am a Navy Nuclear Chemist, have been doing this for 7 years and after 4 more will complete my time, to get a better paying civilian job. Would love to become good enough to make woodworking my job but we will see how it works.

Steve


----------



## mohkev (Jul 10, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a senior programmer for an apparel company.


----------



## James (Sep 12, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a fighter pilot in the Air Force, although I haven't had much luck getting the desk I sit at now to fly…the up side is that the desk is in Hawaii so if you're gonna be frustrated it might as well be in paradise!

Woodworking has been a great way to make friends and get involved in new communities every time we move and after 25 years that means I've had to pack up my shop 17 times and then figure out how to configure it in the next house. Trying to run tools in Turkey on 220v to 110v transformers is "fun" as you blow fuses/breakers at a rapid rate!

Hats off to everyone for managing the juggling act of careers, family, and a great hobby!


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi,

I make Computer games, have been doing, well it seems like forever, 27+ year, first starting programing on a black & white no sound machine with 8k, (PET) now it's all Gigabytes and photorealistic graphics.

Still love it though, produced well over 120+ games and have and have recently moved from the publishing side, back to development. Less spreadsheets and more fun.

My other loves (apart from the family and the two dogs) are fishing, any type but my favorite is Large mouth bass (not a practical pursuit given I live in the UK !!) and woodworking. Have been attending once-a-week nightclasses for the last 4 years, just getting to be happy with a few pieces. Building my first workshop and log on to LJ's 3 - 4 times a day. this is an AWESOME site


----------



## hippyengineer (Jul 16, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hey everybody!! This is my first venture into an online world. What better way to begin than through my interest in woodworking.

I am a Mechanical Engineer in the Offshore Oil & Gas Industry. I design and manufacture equipment used in offshore drilling and completion.

I am also a new Dad and that makes me really happy. It has only been six months, but I look forward to a lifetime of watching him grow and teaching him everything I can. Oh, and I have the greatest wife in the world, too!


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an Ingreident Processing Operator for the world's largest food and beverage company.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I initially posted this thread over 1 year ago and it is still going strong.


----------



## romansfivefive (Jan 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a youth minister and gospel story teller. I am new to wood working but learn so much from looking at your projects. I am not sure I ever want to do it for a living, but I love the artistic side of being able to create in 3 demensions. I am the world's greatest starter and worst finisher so toy making is great for the type of attention span I seem to have. It is easy to start and stop projects as time permits. I love spending time with the kids in the studio/workshop in my basement making tiys out of scrap lumber.


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Life Safety Engineer for a high tech company - long hours, high stress, and no job security. On the bright side, I work part time for Woodcraft. The pay is laughable, but the discounts can be pretty good.


----------



## RobD (Jul 22, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I did contract software development for over 15 years, now I am system admin working for a hospital. I am still novice at woodworking but it is a nice outlet.


----------



## Munnsy (Jun 8, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I own my own cabinet shop. If I could fish for a living I would.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Right now I am a "House husband". I am curreently unemployed and have started 2 businesses. I sell crafts that I make from wood and also sell Watkins products. Just starting out soo notg much income yet. I am also in process for going back to school for machinest CNC Tech.


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Sr. Network administrator for an elevator and escalator manufacturer for the past year. Prior to that basically a jr. site network admin/help desk/jack of trades when it comes to IT for the same company


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Father of three, husband of one, Slave to none. Actually retired hospital CEO who is a stay home Dad who likes to work with wood. Had to quit my paid work because of Mutiple Sclerosis but now I know my kids, maybe too much some times, and I get to have fun in the shop.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Think i might have the best job i work in a saw mill we make and sell oak timber frames I LOVE IT

Andy aka pommy


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I spent over 30 years in the automobile repair business with the last 19 years as a bodyshop manager.
I had a good friend whose wife was the same age as I, die of a stroke. Three months later I retired from the car buisiness at the age of fifty. Life really is what you make of it and we dont get to start over.
I have been working wood for the last 13 years and full time since I retired.
I cannot think of anything else I would rather do, well unless I could collect seashells in the tropics for a living.
The main thing I love about woodworking is the challenges and learning new techniques.


----------



## Semalot (Jul 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My day job is being a pain management physician. It's very gratifying to help people regain a better quality of life and usually more functional mobility. Woodworking has been a self-taught hobby for about 12-14 years and has given me equal enjoyment (along with healthy doses of frustration and humility) throughout. I love the smells, creativity, and solitude.


----------



## 3DBMe (Apr 24, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


The last 15 years were spent making 3D models for video games, and specifically capturing motion for animation. (Tiger Woods, Jackie Chan etc…) I am an artist that is getting back to the basics of sawdust and splinters. It would be great to make money doing this!


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I build interstate highways here in the southeast. I am currently a superintendent on a $220 million rebuild of I85 below Atlanta near Newnan. I have been doing this type of work since 1977, not for the same contractor, since I did it for 27 years in Iowa. You would not believe what you see doing this type of work. SteveKorz may know, being a state trooper. I have been a woodworker for many years, to relax, stretch my creativity, stay sane, and keep the pipedream going to have my own working shop. I do build a lot of items that you guys call commissions (I call them great), but not enough to give up my day(and night) job. I bought my lottery ticket today, though.
As always, bbqKing


----------



## Duncan (Jul 3, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an architect, partner in a 50-person firm that mostly designs projects for higher education and health care. I designed and had built a new house in 2005 (published in Fine Homebuilding's 2007 Houses Annual Issue) which gave me a great shop space that I had wanted all my life (which is now in its sixth decade). I started from scratch, every cut and joint being a first-time experience. As an architect I have a talent for designing things, and know how to put my ideas down on paper; as an emerging woodworker, I am learning how to transform my designs into reality with my own hands (and the help of some machines). The experience gives me great satisfaction. If I ever retire, I could get into this full time.


----------



## jedgberi (Jul 29, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Baptist pastor in Pound, Wisconsin. Love woodworking almost as much as my vocation.


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am retired from the Air Force and now work as a Systems Engineer for a Non-Profit Engineering firm supporting the Department of Defense.


----------



## ptomassoni (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


For the last ten years I have been a professional firefighter/paramedic in Montgomery County, MD (remember the sniper shootings a few years back…I work there) Brfore that I was a special education teacher…Not all that different careerwise…I still have to interact with a lot of people who are mentally challanged. The only difference is that in my current job, they sometimes think they are normal!


----------



## BobW (Jun 14, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was a Military Officer and a Ship's Captain. I retired and was a Social Worker. Now I'm just retired and Working Wood, my favorite job!


----------



## 12ftguru (Aug 12, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I run a small web programing company called Twelve Foot Guru (databases, web design). I have also done Music Engineering and Electrical work… and no, I will not help you wire your house ;-)


----------



## conundrum (Feb 16, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I own Doorhanger Company. We've been installing doors in Los Angeles since 1985. And by WE, I mean ME. While I occasionally hire guys when I have a large job, it's usually just me… hanging the doors, taking the calls, sweeping the floors. Honestly, I absolutely love it. Now I'm trying to spread my expertise to anyone who will listen… will YOU listen?


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was a MP in the army and later a police officer and now I'm lying on my bed most off the day, 
because off this terrible pain.
I'm a little jealous on most off you guys.

Take care,

Schummie.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Digital Design Engineer for a defense contractor. Initially I was designing the radar systems, specifically the latest generation for the F16 Agile-Beam radar. After transferring I now design and work on the simulators and stimulators used to simulate RF environments for system testing and pilot training. This involves customers all over the world so gives me alot of interaction with them as well as providing some interesting travel locations.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Commercial Real Estate researcher. A buddy of mine calls my job 'populating cyberspace'. I collect data, take photos and update my firm's database, all from the comfort of a mobile office in and around central NY (at the moment).


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


So let me add to the growing number of techies here…

After spending 15 years in the restaurant business, the last 7 managing fine dining restaurants, I realized that working until 4am was not going to keep my fiancee around… I switched careers.

Went into IT sales, and have been learning along the way. I'm a data storage/protection specialist. My official title is "Technical Product Specialist" which is a fancy way of saying that I'm the guy who is supposed to know enough about the how the products we sell actually do what they do to be able to get people to understand.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired rancher and business owner. Now I just putter around in my wood shop.


----------



## canamsledder (Aug 31, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a production manager at a large wood shop. Click on the link and have a look at some of the pics.

http://www.eastwoodspecialties.ca/aboutus.asp


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm retired right now. I take care of my 7 year old granddaughter most of the time. The wife works full time. But, she helps when she can. I was a pipefitter for almost 39 years & it took its toll on my body. Now that I am retired I found out that there just are not enough hours in the day to get everything done that I want to do. Aat least when i was working I had the time to do them. Go figure??


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software engineer. I've worked on satellites and ground stations; currently I'm working on a new global satellite phone service. My wife does credit and catalog work at a department store. Two daughters, both in college. I spend about 10 weekends a year at Civil War Reenactments as a private in the 150th Pennsylvania Volunteer Infantry. I make boxes and furniture to use at reenactments, using only historically appropriate finishes and hardware.


----------



## WadeP (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a General Contractor, having started my company in 1983. we work all over the US, building hospitals and related medical facilities.
Three years ago I opened a new company to do high end residential remodeling in the Nashville area.
So between running two companies my shop time is limited more than I like.


----------



## bayouman (May 13, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I retired after 35 years from the financial services industry as a loan officer (mainly residential lending, which will explain why I retired last November). Decided I needed a way to earn some money to pay for materials for my shop, so I'm headed into emergency medical services as an Emergency Medical Tech. Have a month of school left before getting my EMT license and will be continuing on to get my Paramedic License a year from this December. My 23-year old daughter is already a Paramedic. So I guess you could say that I'm following in my daughter's footsteps. This will allow me to pull two or three 24-hr shifts per week and spend the rest of my week in my shop doing what I trully love doing. I am amazed at the diversity there is in this group.


----------



## timrowledge (Sep 22, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


started as a shelf-filler at a UK supermarket, worked my way up to roadsweeper and then went to university a couple of times. Designed gas turbines (RB211 anyone?) and motorcycle frames and software and furniture and did some military stuff you can't hear about, moved to silicon valley (not siliconE valley, that's LA) and did more software stuff then to Vancouver Island where I'm sort of retired when not doing technical intelligence analysis consulting.


----------



## JAshcroft (Sep 23, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a locomotive engineer. Yep. I drive the trains.

Started railroading in Livingston, Montana where I also worked as an engineer before moving back to Oregon where I was born. Work for the railroad running between Eugene & Klamath Falls. It has its days.

Joel


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired teacher from Ontario, Canada who has usually had a business or two on the side ( tax benefits LOL). I had an antique business for a while, buying then fixing then selling antiques as well as collecting. I also had a walking stick and spindle business which started when I purchased a lathe. Unfortunately, when we moved, there was not enough room for the lathe in my small work area, so I had to let it go. I enjoy working with wood, so thought I would check out this site.


----------



## PlanesNWood (Oct 15, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a student and a part time flight instructor at Southern Illinois University in Carbondale, IL


----------



## AbenakiMan (Oct 16, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software engineer for a large fianacial institution for the last 23 years. And yes, if it weren't for this job, buying these tools would be completely out of the question. Boy am I blessed!


----------



## wlhayesmfs (May 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am on my third career, I have been with Wal-Mart for 21 years. I am A Market Asect Protection Manager for 12 stores in the Tulsa Market. So anything that cost the company a loss it is my fault. Came from 9 years of law enforcement and 11 years as a Signalman on the railroad before that. So not sure what I want to be when I grow up.  Now I spend my time making sawdust and rebuilding old shopsmiths.
Bill
Broken Arrow OK.


----------



## wlhayesmfs (May 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Guess It would help if I could spell. so no one make fun of me since I have only been an Asset Manager for 21 years use to be called a District Loss Prevention Supervisor.
Now I can spell that. Man this needs spell check. 
Bill


----------



## Gregh11 (Oct 1, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software developer and technical team lead working for a large computer company. Been doing computer stuff for 25+ years. I'd rather be "working" in my shop!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well, I never woke up one day and said "I want to be a Cook!" but I have been in the business, starting as a dishwasher, working my way up to Sous Chef, for about 36 years. It's funny because I can't say that I love it, but I also can't say that I dislike it, but apparently I'm good enough at it to never lack for employment. I'll never go hungry, that's for sure! As far as Woodworking, that's where my real passion lies. I've been playing with wood as long as I can remember. Built treehouses and small pieces of rough furniture when I was a kid. Never had much more than a circular saw and hammer, but have always built whatever I've needed or wanted to. Picked up a scroll saw in the early nineties and got the obligatory drill press from my Dad that Christmas. That saw was, and continues to be, my workhorse, but I finally picked up a small table saw. Now I feel like I'm cheating! Have made a little $$ at it, not nearly enough to keep the wolves from the door though…So I continue to cook nice meals for nice people, working for a living, rather than living to work.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Probably not a surprise, I work for the Government! I manage the Bureau of Workforce Training. We do job training and re-employment programs for the State of Wisconsin. Unfortunately, we are busier than I would like to be.
Got back into woodworking when my brother-in-law died. He worked for Sears and had gotten many tools from there. I paid my sister 3/4 of what he paid. I got enough tools to keep me learning for a while and she got more $$ than she would have at a garage sale.


----------



## grained (Nov 13, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a fulltime student at the University of Minnesota in the Twin Cities. I'm in the Industrial Technology Education program and will eventually be a shop teacher who would like to teach basic woodworking ad metal classes along with Drafting/design.

I also still have a customer service job doing debit/credit expiditing for a nationwide food service and equipment company.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I oversee light fiber installations nationwide for large clients.


----------



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


i am a retired homicide detective…...
mike


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


the longest list I have ever seen of those "I wanna be"........."I would rather be doing"

totally impressed by the sheer number of those who would love to do what I get paid to do


----------



## doubleg (Nov 16, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for a medical instument company making micro surgery equipment for eye and brain surgery.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a icu critical care float rn in Tucson,Az.
Jeff


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a small animal veterinarian who has been practicing for the past 33 years. However, with the downturn in the economy, I may be selling end grain cutting boards as a living.

Rich
http://farmersvet.com/


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was weened on sawdust, my father was a cabinet maker, I became his finisher at 10. Was a sculpure mastercraftsman at 21. Went into highrise constructing after getting married.25 years later fell and took a partial retirement at 52.
Now I'm a Medical Hypnotherapist and help people with chronic illnesses, PTSD veterans and performance enhancement…..When I really want to make money I do breast augmentation thru hypnosis…...yes it works.
I'm getting back into woodworking for the peace I get from it. I just joined this site and haven't started any projects yet…..I am carving a stone bear right now. Steven


----------



## trucker12349 (Nov 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was a long haul trucker until a work injury put me out of commission. Now I'm retired on disability. Iam currently a domestic engineer, lol


----------



## gr8outdrsmn (Dec 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I co-own/operate a small, but very successful residential electrical business.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I retired from IBM as Real Estate Project Manager and then went on to design and manage data cabling projects for a couple of years. 
Now I am truely retired and am trying my hand at enjoying my "passion" with wood and also make a little money…......... Bad timing with the economy though.


----------



## EricArrington (Dec 22, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I coach a women's college tennis team. I even got coach of the year last year (not that I'm bragging) [OK I am].


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I taught Jr. High Science and Computer technology in Maine for 30 years. with NCLB (no child left behind) I retired and am currently trying to get back into woodworking. In my 20's I graduated from the Maine school of Luthiery and made several guitars. I'm looking to begin again and expand my wood forming experiences.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an Interface and Usability Design Manager for the online division of a large newspaper organization. I try and figure out what works, what doesn't, and what is the easiest online experience for our audience.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I will update mine. I am still a house husband but my schooling has been changed to Computer Support Tech.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a sheetmetal worker.Have been for 38 years,getting ready to retire.Done just about everything I can that pertains to sheet metal work and can't wait to retire and spend more time in the woodshop.


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a patient care coordinator (night supervisor) for a local hospital. I earned my nickname while working in an ER for over 10 years.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a nurse practitioner in a pediatrics practice.


----------



## dstenson (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I started at a furniture shop, moved onto construction. By the time I was 25 I realised that my back wasn't going to last until retirement in the construction industry so I went back to college. Now I'm in my 11th year as a software engineer. I would love to get my woodworkin skills to the point where my hobby paid for a new tool once in a while.


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


This has got to be one of the longest running threads on LJ…

I'm a Systems Administrator/Analyst for the nation's largest Home Owner's Association Management company, I've been with this company for just over a year now doing everything from desktop support to multi-million dollar project management.

Prior to the HOA Management firm, I was Systems Administrator for a closed captioning company in California, and prior to that, a V.P. of Information Technology at a Credit Card Processing provider(for companies like newegg.com and zappos.com)

Before that, I owned and operated a recording studio in Southern California. If I could be doing anything, it would be running a recording or post house…


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm retired from law enforcement. I spent 32 years with a large cosmopolitan Sheriff's Office in northern California, retired at the young age of 53 (one of the good things about law enforcement is early retirement with a good pension) and moved to Oregon. I now grow trees, Doug fir, cedar, and maple mostly, on our 14 acres located right on the most beautiful river in Oregon, the McKenzie River. I also keep a large vegetable garden, fish, travel, and do woodworking (mostly in the rainy winter).

My wood working started with a fixer upper house in the late 1960s and as I gained more experience and better tools I moved up to quality furniture, cabinets, and turnings. I now consider myself a fairly accomplished wood worker but I only do it for enjoyment, not profit.


----------



## WispWoods (Jan 7, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


PCB Design Engineer


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Wow. When I initally started this thread I expected just a few responses . . but it is still going.

Its amazing the diversity of people who like wwing.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well I worked for the airlines for 18 years and then went into I.T. professionally in 1998. Left I.T. in 2004 and sold Real Estate for a couple of years and retired in 2006. So I am currently finishing the removal of an old milk farm operation. I should be completed by mid April and sometime in March I will be starting the construction of my horse barn with hay storage and then adding my shop to one end of the barn.


----------



## Hersh328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


To pay the bills I am a police officer for a medium size city department, and have been there for over 10 years. For about the last 2 1/2 years I've been a full time crime scene investigator and I love it.

And the 'hobby' that creates many of the bills to be paid by that salary is my side gig as a photographer. I specialize in lighthouse photography, usually sunset / sunrise and low light photos along with stormy weather shots.

I've never done woodworking for a living, but I did take 2 years of building trades vocational training in high school along with 3 years of wood shop classes.


----------



## Abiqua (Sep 17, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


38 years as a pharmacist. New to woodworking but enjoying every minute. Wife buys my tools and so far they have all been top of the line. Funny, after each new tool comes a "honey do".


----------



## tigerman (Jan 11, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


18 years as an engineer with the US Air Force. Enjoy woodworking and gardening as a hobby…


----------



## ddsdmf (Jan 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I been in the IT field for 15 years doing everything from programming, system admin and now network engineering for a large title insurance company.


----------



## Skeets (Jan 9, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After college, I spent 12 years traveling around the world trying to make it a better place. It finally dawned on me that there was no money in "not-for-profit" (doh), so I got an MBA and spent 25 years in consulting. Now I work for a company that produces digital maps for navigation as a director of a technology deployment group. No more travel and interesting work! Been seriously woodworking about 20 years.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Amazing how few people here do woodworking for a living. About 15years ago I stretched the truth a little to get a job in a furniture company as I was unemployed and really needed work and i,ve been doing it ever since learning new skills on the job as I needed to( i dont recommend this aproach) now 3 countries and 15 years later i,m unemployed trying to start my own business,and I still love making sawdust.


----------



## popAcap (Jan 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Pipefitter , Right now working in a shipyard building Navy, Coast Guard Ships and some Barges. On My time from there I am building a cabin 85% done, Rebuilding a Jeep Cherokee 75% done, fixing a Ford 4×4 and My NEW Hobby working with wood , gotta admit I got into it cause of the Cabin Building It is the Biggest Project I have done (definately NOT a Home builder) But All has turned out well , As soon as I get out back to the Cabin again I will take a Pic of My Projects and Post it …. Be Easy though they are the first things I have ever made LOL My Wife is Happy though So that keeps Me out of Trouble I mess with all kinds of stuff , What impressed My Wife the Most was the Emergency Lights I thought up and installed in the cabin…. Great for Hurricane Season, Which was really how I started with My smaller woodworking projects I had a Oak tree Hurricane Katrina blew down and didnt want to burn it…..


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a full time paramedic for a private ambulance company located in the central valley of california. We currently cover approximately 90% of Kern county which is the 3rd largest in the state. With the year just ending I believe company wide we responded to just over 95,000 911 calls. I work a 48 hr shift in an outlying area that is primarily oil production fields. I absolutely love my job but I am getting to the age where I am going to have start looking for another profession. EMS is a young mans game and I am reaching the breaking point. I have a few classes left at the local community college before applying to Stanford University and attending the PA(physicians assistant) program. I might also take a few woodworking classes while I am at it, after all I love to work the wood as well.


----------



## Peloton (Dec 29, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


18 years with a large Sheriff's Office in the Seattle area. Currently I'm the Sergeant of the Bomb Squad / Hazmat Team.


----------



## jeister2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


i just started my career as a junior draftsman for a company that makes oil rigs. i love it. lots of opportunity. woodworking is something im relatively new to. i have alot of years ahead of me though and hope to spend as much time as possible in the shop.


----------



## mranum (Jan 17, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


All these responces and no one does what I do, huh go figure. I manage a Christmas Tree Farm here in Wisconsin. Been doing that full time for 12 years now and we have been harvesting the last few years about 10,000 trees a year. Sounds like a lot but we continually replant that many and then some each year. We ship pretty much down the center of the US from Wis., IL, IA, MO, KS, OK, KT, and TX.

Before that I was the head field equipment operator on a 3000 acre cash crop farm for about 10 years. Before that I was a long haul truck driver. Before that I was a student in diesel & heavy equipment mechanics.


----------



## DRdeveloper (Nov 29, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a beach bum


----------



## TTom (Jan 19, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Church Business Administrator aka Minister of Discouragement.


----------



## Trackeng (Jan 20, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hello All,
As you may be able to see from the picture and the nickname, I work with railroads. I am a consultant that designs and builds railroads for a living. A great job that I wish left more time for family and the shop.


----------



## SGriffin44 (Apr 24, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work at Home Depot. I've been in the Hardware, kitchen/bath design, and now Millwork departments. I sell doors and windows.


----------



## vkirchner (Jan 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am the Cad System Administrator for an auto glass fabricator which provides glass assemblies for auto manufacturers. We design the shapes for the glass, the tooling to manufacture the shapes, and all of the computer simulations. But the simple truth is, I get paid to play on computers all day. )


----------



## popeye (Jan 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am the Operations Manager at a local Welding Supply Store here in Northern B.C. Canada. The Great White North! I never really Got into doing any metal working but I sure love the wood working! Now that I have killed an hour reading this never ending blog I feel like I know you all a little better. You all take care now.
Cheers


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


And it all started with a simple question…."what do you do?"

I'm retired now but in my other life I was a chemical technician for a nuclear plant. I've worked at tons of other jobs but I won't bore you with the details…. but I always learned from each job and got a little smarter. So now I'm so smart that I can do woodworking stuff!!


----------



## fredc (Feb 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I spent 25 years in the restaurant business, the final 4 as owner of a small bar and grill. After that I spent nearly a year in Alaska working for Princess Cruise Lines as a chef in one of their wilderness lodges. I loved Alaska, but needed to get back to Indiana to deal with some family matters. Now for the last 7 years I've been working for one of the largest door manufacturers in the world building steel and fiberglass doors. Pay is good, but job satisfaction is low, so I turn to other interests to satisfy the desire to be creative and to challenge myself. Looks like I've landed in a good place here at LJ's for that.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


international playboy…well maybe not international….well maybe not a playboy….oh well….I flip houses and do some remodeling for people…..


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a character rigger, animator, and tools writer for a small, but sort of rapidly growing video game company in LA. I went to art school to get into special effects for film, but shifted over to games when realizing it was a better fit for me.

No one ever knows what I mean when I say rigger/animator, so briefly: we have artists who model characters (people, dogs, scorpions, robots, whatever) in a 'bind pose' - sort of like the Vitruvian Man - and paint textures onto them (clothes, skin, accouterments). I take those characters and rig them, i.e. place skeleton joints, bind the skin to those joints, add controls to the joints so animators (including me) can easily animate them to do whatever list of actions they'll need in the game, like running, jumping, and kicking, and then I do a lot of 'glue' stuff, like creating tools that ease all the pipeline work of turning those animations into assets we can use in the game, or batch utilities that allow us to knock out a lot of the mindless, repetitive stuff with a few button clicks.

It keeps me in tools, and it has the lucky bonus of having taught me what is essentially a good CAD system that I use at home all the time to design things I'll build in the shop, or machine on my mini mill and lathe. I've also gotten it to spit out g-code from my designs - the language that CNC machines speak. I consider myself an amateur at most of this stuff still, however.

I love seeing the diversity of occupations in here!


----------



## 220grit (Feb 16, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a field operator at a paper mill in Albany Oregon.


----------



## dithpickable (Feb 24, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an office manager in an automobile repair shop. The guys I work with are all toolheads, so I get to hear reviews of new tools all the time. Not always tools that I will need, but info that helps me decide if I should buy one or just borrow it from them!


----------



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm the CEO for a trade association. Retirement comes in about 4 years and I plan to do very little but stay in my shop and make the full transition from arguing with people to arguing with a piece of wood that has a mind of its own.


----------



## wayner (May 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired millwright and I own a welding business


----------



## PatentNonsense (Mar 8, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a patent lawyer - the big attractions are that I keep learning, and am constantly challenged. I'm also a happy father - I'll be 80 when my youngest (so far) graduates from college! My wife is wonderfully tolerant of my (many) tool purchases and (much) time in the workshop.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Psychologist by trainng. Did work in the field for a while. Eventually ended up in the emergency management field. Last job was director of emergency management and security at a hospital. Taught at the University for a few years. Now, at 63, I'm still trying to figure out what career I should get into.


----------



## jula (Mar 15, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have a degree in Computing Science, and am part-owner of an oil and gas services company that is involved in complex structure seismic imaging, specializing in anisotropic depth imaging in areas around the world.

The shop is the place I go to build things I can touch, as opposed to dealing with mathematical algorithms and software development all day.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired Speech Pathologist. Currently I supervise my dog whose in the witness protection program.
Woodworking is a long time hobby for me. I'm not good at it. I just have fun.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am twice retired. Once from the USAF and the 2nd from Rockwell Collins. I have done woodworking as a hobby ever since high school. One of these days I hope to produce a wood project that everyone wants. Until then, I'll just keep satisfying my own need to make sawdust.


----------



## Parker (Mar 20, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I design Theme Park attractions for a living.

-d


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


From my name you can probably tell I am a pilot for a very large airline


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am amending my previous entry. I am now a RETIRED pilot formerly of state government.


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


In a previous life I was a Computer Science professor. I left academia for the money
and am now a software engineer. I am very new at woodworking but enjoy learning
more about it.

Tom


----------



## mrtbone (Mar 21, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hello….....great site, I own a steakhouse and a seasoning company. I passed the addicted test so I guess Ill be seeing you around here….


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an emergency medicine doctor…everyone work safely….please, please, please


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am currently a student, once i finish i will be an "artisan", ill be done in 7-8 months, then almost immediately after ill be serving my time in the military, for 6 months, but i think they are changing the minimum to 8 months… after that im probably gonna open my own shop, ive not decided if im gonna take a loan (dont like loans -.-) or if im gonna find a job somewhere at first, over here you can get a 50000 euro loan to help you open up your business


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I say I am just an old mechanic, but everyone wants to call me a technitian these days. I design, build, install, repair, rebuild overhead cranes and hoists. Worked on forklifts and heavy equipment for almost 20 years but my back couldn't handle that anymore so I went into cranes and hoists about 20 years ago.


----------



## mesae (Mar 21, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I notice Christian is an Air Traffic Controller. I did that in the Air Force for ten years (Radar; Hickam, Scott, and Luke). Been out since '99 and now I am an Airspace System Inspection Pilot.


----------



## boxman (Jan 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was a chef & worked with the Canadian National Railway in their hotel chain & for the past 22 years I'v been working at a beef slaughter plant,trying to convince myself to retire.


----------



## Shipmate (Mar 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I can't tell you, or I'd have to kill you  No, seriously….

Aside from THAT work, I make pens 
http://www.olivewoodpen.com/


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a psych nurse. I've been nursing since 1972. Guess that makes me a cranky old bee atch. lol I've done psych nursing for 15 yrs. Worked at a substance abuse rehab for 4 yrs and did the other 18 at the local medical hospital. I figure retirement is iffy….....will there be money in the SS system?, will I live that long or be healthy enough to enjoy it?, etc. So I work 4 days a week and play the other 3. A lot of that playing has been in the shop the past 10 out of 12 yrs. I seldom work from plans so I enjoy the process from creation and the challenge that gives me to execution..
Vicki


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well I suppose I just might be the only 'Tea Lady' LOL on LJ's. yup I work in a Hospital delivering the meals and making all the patients cups of tea or coffee!
In a previous life I was a Radio Operator in the Royal Australian Navy and in between I pulled beers, pulled down housed and managed a Deli.
It seems there are an awfully lot of tech types responding. Anyhoo just like to say that with such a diverse group of peoples here it just goes to prove that the love of saw dust making knows no boundaries!!
I just love taking a slab or scrap of wood and turning it into sawdust and seeing what emerges?
Regards to one and all
Larry


----------



## aschmidy2003 (Mar 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Remote Telecommunications Technician for a G&T (Generation and Transmission) Power company in western Wisconsin. That's what pays the bills. My fun time is spent with my wife and the two greatest kids in the world. I have one 2 years and one 4 months. Whatever time is left I might get to spend in the "shop" (aka Garage) if my wife lets me. I have been into woodworking for about 9 months and counting.


----------



## MDL (Mar 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a parole and probation officer in Portland, Oregon. I've been doing that for about seventeen years. I was a millwright working in sawmills and then an aluminum plant. I was certified to weld in all positions. I liked it but I really like what I do now. I'm new to woodworking. My wife and I've been married for forty years. I have a shop full of equipment and now she expects me to actually make something.

Remember - when seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## Geologist (Apr 7, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My first job was a beekeeper on my family's beefarm (largest one in the state, WOOT!), now I'm a graduating geologist (at IU), and am going to get my masters in geology at New Mexico Tech!.........I guess technically I don't yet have a job, but hopefully I will in a couple of years…................................


----------



## joesawdust (Dec 6, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I perform dermal pigmentation on the general public, in other words I do tattoos.


----------



## Tunnelturn (Apr 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have 19 years as a Utility Worker in NY (Bronx/Westchester), Held several titles including Field Operator, Splicer, General Supervisor, and Project Mgr.


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I used to be an IT guy for one of our favorite "bailed-out" banks. I can't tell you the name, but the initials are JPMC. They recently decided that they could do without my particular talents. Now I fix furniture and develop weblogs for small businesses.


----------



## wayner (May 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired millwright and the owner of a welding shop


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Still early in my career but I work for a millwork company doing some drafting and engineering work. Bugs me that I spend so much time on other people's stuff but so few on my own.


----------



## SonnyB (Apr 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


For over 20 years I had a career as a software engineer, project manager, and internet web developer. Then I became collateral damage during downsizing and outsourcing.

As a result I turned my woodworking hobby into a full time make-to-order furniture business which I've been at for about 7 years now. I've never worked so hard and had so much fun at the same time.


----------



## Eddy (Mar 14, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I just finished my carpentry apprenticeship and passed the red seal test. Now the industry is dry. So I am building a workshop in the garage to make cabinets or something.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I patrol the open ocean acting as a deterrent for would be assailants of the great nation of America


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a sub contractor, building decks, additions, remodeling, you name it i've done it.  I may do online schooling and go to college later on in life for Civil Engineering.


----------



## Woodshopteacher (Apr 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm paid to play in the woodshop all day long. Being a woodshop teacher for the past 30 years has been a dream come true and while I could take retirement right now….what better job is there then this? I'm at the top of my game. Why in the world would I want to give it all up when I love it so much? To prove my point, at the bottom of this panel is a video of the fun we are having with Automata.

Here are some highlights of my career for anyone who cares to take a moment… My program gained attention because of a project we did for Make a Wish. My program was featured in WOOD magazine. Also in American Woodworker magazine where they started a new "School News" section because of one of my students… Lindsey Dill's Fabulous Frames published in July 07. Following that, they asked me to begin writing for them which I have been doing since. After my first article about CarveWright was published, we were featured on the CarveWright educational brochure. My program was featured in a local publication, Prescott Women magazine.

In fact, I could show you over 200 more examples of publicity my program has gained. I also started my own curriculum project (sample powerpoint) that has been adopted by many teachers across the North America. Come see us at http://www.woodworkingteachers.com .

If you want to learn more about the curriculum, e-mail me and I'll let you have another sample. I'm hoping some of the woodshop teachers (or soon to be teachers) will want to correspond through e-mail. I'd love to talk about woodshop. It's my favorite subject. [email protected]

http://i304.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid304.photobucket.com/albums/nn185/tbockman_photos/automata/automataclip.flv


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Brand new to the site! I am currently going through medical retirement after 19 years as a Police Officer. Moved to Sergeant and Lieutenant before the back finally gave out! I have a small side business producing the finest Bison Jerky in the world with Ace Jerkyworks!

Started woodworking as a hobby about 4 yrs ago and make a few sales every so often to bring in a little $$. I'm looking forward to spending a bunch of time in the shop!


----------



## psquared (Oct 20, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Worship Pastor


----------



## frankzen (Apr 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired last year after 40 years of radio broadcasting,,,mostly in news. Working with wood keeps me busy now…before I had to find time to do it…but I no longer have that problem


----------



## stevematis (Mar 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a service and application manager for a Machine Tool company.


----------



## jato (Apr 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a woodshop teacher, 5 years now. I have a dream job. I get paid to play and I get vacation…WOW. I left a job as the chief estimatior for a commercial construction company. This site is awesome! I am also a pretty good gardener. I am just in awe that this site exists…you guys are great!


----------



## MesquiteButcher (Feb 14, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired Navy Chief and Purchasing Manager since 2002. I enjoy my woodworking and learning new aspects of my hobby of woodworking. Currently trying to master the lathe.


----------



## dbn711 (Dec 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am about 9 years into my career as a geotechnical engineer…which means I know lots about dirt. Actually, typical projects for me include repairing large landslides, fixing failed retaining walls, and stabilizing coastal bluffs so that people's houses don't fall into the ocean. I enjoy woodworking in my spare time, having picked it up about 8 years ago when I realized how much nice furniture costs.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Safety and Security Director for a regional waste managment authority. Wastewater and Solid Waste. Supervisor and manager for 26 years and operator for 6 years before that. Approaching retirement with a full slate of stuff to do. Woodwork, carving, veggie gardening, fruit orchard, hunting, trapping and fishing, (cook and eat everything I grow and bag).

Medical miracle-cured type II diabetes with roux-en Y Gastric bypass surgery July 08. (Lost 150lb too. Viva la Mayo)

Three educated women in my life-Wife-MBA, Eldest Daughter (32yr) Master of Public Health and youngest daughter (30yr) Master of Education professional development. AND ALL HAVE JOBS.


----------



## streetdoc (May 11, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


About to be retired Apparatus Operator/Paramedic for a municipal fire department. I've been here 23 1/2 years and worked 10 years for a private ambulance service before that. Had an injury about 10 months ago that is going to preclude me from going back to regular duty, and since we have no provisions for permanent modified duty….................


----------



## sweebs (May 14, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a brandnew member - love seeing everyone's projects. I am a Financial Rep with COUNTRY Financial (NOT related to CountryWIDE!!) Work with people and their financial and insurance needs. I desperately need a larger jointer (from this century too!) and any planer!!


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well I checked out a good proportion of this group of wood junkies. None that I read were close to what I do. Like a few though, I work to live, not live to work. My Wood working is a hobby that I am trying to build to take into my retirement (in 20-25 years or so). It is also what I hope to inspire my son with to a life of achieving. Dont really care at what as long as it makes him happy.
What do I do? I have a very interesting job, unfortunately. I like my job but it can be very unpleasant. I hope everyday that today wont be an interesting day, because that means someone else had a very bad one. Any guesses.

I investigate workplace accidents, only the bad ones.

Cheers


----------



## btwood (May 25, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I currently work at a small furniture/cabinet shop. I'm one of 3 guys who don't have to work on the "production" side of things. We get to focus on more custom higher end pieces. I've been there for almost 3 years now. I do some cabinetry work on the side and am hoping to dive more into the furniture side of things.


----------



## hvroberts (May 31, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Had to retire do to my health. Now I have to have the wife support me and buy me my toys and tools.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a minority on this site. I am actually a professional woodworker! Of course professional only means you get paid for it. The projects on lj make some of the pro's I know look like amateurs. I own a Raised panel door shop, and two years ago, started a woodworking tool store.


----------



## 2007rusty (Dec 3, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Design/Build General Contractor, My company has designed and built 27 homes for the Developed Mentally and Physically impaired people through out the state of Indiana. We also design and build custom homes some are as large as 7,500 square feet. We also renovate and remodel commercial spaces. I am a Master Mason and a Master carpenter. I designed , developed, wrote and taught the course syllabus and curriculum for 5 technical courses in construction for Valdosta Technical College. I am an avid golfer with an 7 handicap and love designing and building furniture especially from reclaimed wood. Recycling has always been of great interest to me. We are in the infant stage of starting a small business that sells products made from pallets, tile, glass and scrap metals. I have 3 other people involved who have skills, determination and drive to build and sell these products. As we progress I will inform all. In the interim if you have any ideas they would be greatly appreciated. The price point we shooting for is $10.00 to $50.00. thanks


----------



## dvmweb (Mar 16, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a veterinarian. Northern lower peninsula of Michigan. I am going to be a Grandpa in late August or early September. So I am making a baby bed. Just about finished. Maple. I've done precision metal work in the past. And, I really like working with hardwoods. Getting ready to retire in a few years. I find this website to be very helpful and friendly. Thanks.

Walt MI/USA


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Don't know how I missed this thread in the last few months?? I'm a master electrician and electrical contractor. Been in the trade for 40 yrs specializing in controls, trouble shooting and things that seem to be beyond the average electrician's scope. My wife says I semi-retired at 40 when we decided we really didn't want to deal with full time employees. I occasionally hire for a short duration if necessary. Retire? Why would I want to? I have a lot of time between jobs )


----------



## 83bj60 (Jun 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I fell on this site looking for info on a power tool, but I've been in construction related work all my life.

After 20 years or so in construction I switched from fixing stuff, banging boards and mixing mud, first as a labourer all the way up to builder, to finding out for people why their house doesn't work and what to do to fix it, as a home inspector and been doing that for the past 15 years.

There you have it. I'm basically a troubleshooter always looking for ways to fix and improve things…


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well, I am getting ready to retire from the Navy Reserve (did over 10 years active duty and the rest in the reserves cause you can only take so much &^%$ while on active duty!) I miss the travel a lot but it is time to be done. Full-time right now I am a Force Protection Officer for the Oregon Military Department which is a fancy way of saying I am a glorified gate guard with cool guns. Probably one of the most boring jobs I have ever had, I am sorry to say. I am trying to break into the world of Emergency Management but there is no funding nor jobs in this region of the country to support that even though you would think it would be a necessity anywhere you live - disasters don't just happen on the East Coast, eh! We will probably be moving to the work at some point here in the future, as soon as Americans start actually working again…


----------



## MarianNeagu (Jun 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work with video cameras surveillance systems from a company in Romania.


----------



## almostsquare (Jun 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Safety Coordinator for Nucor Building Systems in Terrell, Texas. My past work experience includes: Ace Hardware, Amoco Production, Western Gas Resources and now Nucor.
Most of my working years were doing mechanical type work, rebuilding pumps, engines, compressors and all kinds of industrial equipment. I originally came to Nucor as a Maintenance Tech but about five years ago moved over into safety. I do OSHA training and compliance with 250 employees. Along side that I am an EMT and teach First Aid, CPR, and AED with the same employees. Naturally I provide care in our on site infirmary.
My only regret is that I didn't start out my career in safety. It is a very thankless job most of the time but the overall rewards are priceless.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Wow, there are a lot of really cool jobs listed here. 
I retired from the US Navy where I did many of the jobs listed here, Correctional Officer, Electronics, Electrical plant supervisor, Telephone system maintenance, Safety Officer, Teacher and Trainer, counselor etc. I was my wife's errand boy for about 3 weeks. Then in desperation I found work as a Lock Master and Dam Operator for the US Army Corps of Engineers. It allows me lots of time for woodworking and home projects.


----------



## blang (Jun 27, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hey all- first post here.

I'm an opto-electronics tech specializing in all types of optical and electronic land surveying instruments. I do PC tech support on the side and dabble in programming. I've always been pretty good with my hands and now that the wife and I have bought a new home together (well, it's new to us), I'm spending all my time working around the house (when I'm not reading blogs and how-tos on Lumber Jocks).


----------



## jn3Woodworks (Apr 9, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work in my shop and sell my woodworking products for a living. I'm also working a summer job with the maintenance department of the local school district, which mostly means installing flooring for the new IT digs, which is also the old Intermediate school. The building was basically 10 billion termites holding hands, so they decided it would be perfect for IT.


----------



## tomjboyle (Jun 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


To fund my tool purchases, I am a Civil Engineer/Project Manager working for a large highway contractor building a road project in Maryland.


----------



## Workbench_Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired CEO - Retired Marine. While I did go to trade school to work with wood, I later went back to school and ended up in computer technology field and then started my own company that funded my Garage Woodshop that I now enjoy, though the commute to work in the shop is a tough one LOL!


----------



## bbbb (Mar 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired electrical engineer-time served electrician worked most of my life in the maintenance environment, worked my way up through the ranks to estates officer within the health service, and finally maintenence officer in the education sector-then finished my employment in the private sector as clerk of works consultant engineer in the construction industry-retired april 2008 still not able to spend time in the workshop due to the long to do list for my beloved-getting there soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyperhutch (Jul 3, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Work at the Woodcraft store in Grand Rapids, MI. I teach a few turning classes there, and I am trying to get a turning/furniture business off the ground.


----------



## brokedentist (Jul 5, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a general dentist in private practice with WAY too many hobbies.


----------



## cdat (Jul 6, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired Army. Currently working for a very large employer in the US of A. As a side business me and the boss (wife) run a trim/moulding shop for area contractors. Also do floor inlays by request.


----------



## oldwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work as a Certified Surgical Technologist to fund my family and 2 hobbies 
woodworking and medieval reenactment, and I love it when those two hobbies can intersect.

Someday. . . in about 20 years or so, I plan to retire and the wife and I will spend our summers traveling as vendors for renaissance and medieval faires and festivals, I will sell some woodworking and spend the day doing demonstrations for the patrons, I'll do something like build a 6 board chest over the span of the weekend unsing hand tools and techniques…

now we'll see if it really happens


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am one of those weird guys who actually does woodworking for a living. I have redone homes for years and now have crews doing most of the work. Now besides runing the remodel business I do custom furniture for clients. While I have been doing this for years in my spare time and for remodel jobs….I am now doing the furniture thing full time and just run the remodel business from the office.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I did it I am sure but forget what????? LOL 
seriously spent most of my life in dentistry ,and then bought property apartments and then sold them, and bought a thirty bedroom hotel .Then a supermarket store ,and now retired after my wife had cancer and I became unwell too. My wife had a tumor removed from her neck I told her do what you've always wanted as she always wanted to write she now writes books and has a good few published she is an academic with several masters degrees one in Russian and Celtic civilization we both do our own things as I built a wood shop from scratch and a machine shop too. So my advice live well sisters and brothers Love Alistair


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Alistair,
That is a very inspirational story…thanks for sharing. And I agree with the point…Life is to short….So "live eat and be marry"....and just "Go for it"


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well at the moment I am a full time student majoring in fine woodworking. I plan on opening a shop and producing furniture for a living. Once I have enough money and college bills paid.


----------



## bkm4837 (Jul 6, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hvac mechanic in Wilmington Delaware


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Started growing up on the farm, off to college, paid for by working in the grocery business, spent 15 year on the road as a salesman, then back to an original love with wood working. Detoured 30+ years into construction, buiding wineries in California. Now getting ready to retire. Have my 'dream shop' set up and just starting to spend quality time within it. Oh, along the way, 1 wife, 2 dogs, 3 children, 4 antique trucks, and 5 g-kid.
Ira
Modesto CA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Senior Technical Analyst / SQL Admin - for a Fire Truck Manufacturing Company ( I work on servers all day and solve weird computer problems ). I have my own ( Very Small ) consulting business on the side too. I am also the handyman at my wife's business … I am working on my bachelors degree part time too (night only). So, time in the shop is a my relaxation time … not a computer in there and to loud for anyone to interrupt me (most of the time) …


----------



## bobmacl12 (Jul 31, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hello there, I've just re-registered after finding I was having problems signing-in. In my previous existence in Lumberjocks I was 'Bobmac12' which is still listed. I don't know what to do about that - almost makes me a multiple personality. Anyway, I was introduced to woodworking in Primary School and have loved it since then, but have only got serious about it in the last twenty years. I am a young fellow of 73 and retired, of course, after working for many years as a Road Surveyor. Retirement was offered me in 1991 and I never hesitated and have never been bored. I have a number of interests, including writing and photography, but woodworking remains my number one hobby. In November, 2008, I completed my version of John White's (Fine Woodworking) brilliant New-Fangled Workbench and am very pleased with the result. A photo of it appeared in a local national woodworking magazine. This month I completed a version of Lynn Sabin's Box Joint Jig (Leeway Workshop) and am very happy with my first box. Cheers for now, Bob.


----------



## Carolynne (May 9, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Wow! Everyone is so very accomplished! I'm a Wal-Mart people greeter over-nights, that means I start my work day at 10:00 pm and leave at 6:30 am. I've been doing that for 10 plus years… I've always been a night owl, much to my families dismay. Before that I was a electronic technician - repaired copiers, computers, word processors, satelite equipment in customers offices. Career change occurred because of an ex-husband from hell and child custody disputes… Now I stay because I like ruts and I'm pretty comfortable. My wonderful husband indulges my hobbies and helps me scrape funds together for toys.. I mean tools. Woodworking is just one of the hobbys I enjoy - I also enjoy throwing pottery and jewerly making. Not enough money or time…. I'm always trying to learn more and more! (Oppps, I forgot cooking, yes it's a hobby if you do it right!)
Carolynne in Colorado Springs


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Held these jobs in my whole life since college graduation in the 70s: Sales Executive (1 yr), Hospital Administrator (some 17 years of stressful life - hospitalized twice!), self-employed (in Accounting and Corporate Compliance fields) (13 years and still doing it), and, most importantly, amateur woodworker (10 years and still enjoying it)! Used to teach a management course part time, now teach woodworking part time. Semi-retired at the end of 2006 (semi-retirement = work 3 days a week for $) and plan to retire fully into woodworking by the age of 55 (full retirement = work 1 day a week for $). "Being rich is having money, being wealthy is having time."


----------



## CanuckGal (Aug 5, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an industrial mechanic in a food processing and packaging plant. I have been doing that for the last 24 years, and for the last 15 years I ran a home based business building and fixing computers and creating websites. The home business paid for my computer hobby. Now that I have started woodworking the computer business has kind of fallen by the wayside although I do still build and sell high end gaming system and media center based systems. Basically I just do a little bit of over time now and then at my regular job to pay for my wood working tools. I would like to start a home based wood work business of some sort when I retire from my regular job in 6 years. Just something to pay for the "toys".


----------



## floyd3 (Aug 19, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Registered Nurse in a Pediatric ICU. Not your typical Lumberjock career, but it works for me!


----------



## RnG (Aug 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Professor at Harvard Medical School. I have a PhD in cardiovascular physiology and do cardiovascular research, develop novel drugs for clinical use and serve on Scientific Advisory Boards for several companies.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi all, I'm new to woodworking (only about 3 months into my new hobby) and brand new member to lumberjocks, but I'm a full time local software consultant (programmer) in Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## fastenerking (Aug 27, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Have been in the construction business or 15 years. Two years ago I decide to follow my passion of web design and do it full time. Now after two years I have several clients that I have done sites for and maintain them. I only design sites for people in the construction industry. I also am partners in an ebay store, We sell Tools and Fasteners.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


been cooking for 20 years working in four star restaurants and hash houses. now i do institutional cooking and am vested and can retire. maybe in one year when the house is paid off. built a shop this summer and preparing for retirement.


----------



## navyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm ret.from the navy 22 years.


----------



## Kevin_S (Sep 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a mechanical engineer at Boeing working on the interior of the 787. More specifically I design the arrangement of the reading lights, air outlets, oxygen panels, etc. that is above the passengers. So if you ever fly on a 787 and your reading light is too far in front of or behind you, you can blame me! But if you don't have enough leg room, blame the airline! They tell us where the seats go.


----------



## bfree (Jan 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Some very impressive / interesting posts up there. Comparatively speaking, mine is pretty boring. I kinda like it though. I work for the world leader in CNC controls manufacturing doing field service. My official title is Senior Field Service Engineer. Been doing this for the last 8 years. Before that I worked 2 1/2 yrs as an Electronics testing, repair, and calibration technician for a test equipment rental company. And before that I was an Electricians Mate 2nd class on a Nuclear Submarine. Woodworking has been my passion since I got into it about 2 years ago. Haven't created much, but I do love it so.

Bryan, Jasper, Ga.


----------



## timbrennan01824 (Sep 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I, too, am a Service Engineer but am an in-house guy. My company makes automation equipment used by Pharmas, biotechs, etc. I've only been in woodworking for about 1 yr now. I made a train table for my son and am in the middle of making the Planter's Desk from NYW. My goal is to have the skills to redo my kitchen by next fall. Wish me luck!

Tim, Chelmsford, MA


----------



## ROY53 (Sep 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a wholesale auto dealer. I buy cars at auction and resell them to my new car dealer clients. I've been at it for over ten years before that I owned a new car dealership. Also served a couple of terms in the state legislature a number of years ago. I only work the auction a few days each month now. For the past year I have completely (every square inch) rebuilt our home. As part of the project we built a three stall garage that houses my workshop as well as our offices. I enjoy building furniture and all sorts of different projects.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Struggle.


----------



## mziem (Apr 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been a Paramedic for going on 10 years now on now teach Paramedics at an extension of the University of Texas in Dallas.

"Hook 'em Horns"!!!


----------



## emetric (Sep 21, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a computer tech, have been for about 12 years total. I have also been working wood since i was in high school, but most of my real progress has been made in the last 10 years or so. I have been fortunate enough to have quite a few people place enough faith in me to actually pay me to do what we all love to do. I intend to post pics of my work and I will try to indicate which projects were paid or not.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have to change my entry. I'm RETIRED!!!!!! AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!! Almost 20 year's with the Aurora Colorado Police Department. Now I'm a full time wood hobbyist and am seeking employment at a nearby wood distributor.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been an Obstetrician-Gynecologist for 36 years, still working about 2/3 time. Have no retirement plans, but it keeps looking better…perhaps I should convert from being the delivery boy and get into production in the woodshop.


----------



## AKWoody (Sep 28, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Blackhawk pilot in the Army, and I am away from home WAY too often.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm retired from the Air Force after spending all 22 years in N.D. I now work (almost three years) on the same base for Civil Service. I am a Powered Support System Mechanic . I had to look it up because I can't remember the official title. LOL I do life extension work on Minuteman III missile sites. The same sites I worked on for 22 years while I was in the A.F. I would love to do wood work for a living but it just doesn't pay the bills right now. Maybe after I retire from this job.


----------



## Kilowatt_Studio (Sep 28, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I do set design for the movie and television industry in Vancouver BC, as well as my custom wood furniture. The movie industry takes up too much time, I hope to just be making furniture very soon.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Bronwen and I owned a large hotel here in Dunoon we also had a s tring of apartments we let out to American sailors before that I was 29 years in Dentistry and Bronwen was as schoolteacher for years and she now writes books .I only do the machining and woodworking as a hobby but I live for it since I retired Bronwen had cancer and a tumour removed in her neck and I got parkinsons so we retire early.Love you guys


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a commercial HVAC/R Service Technician.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Power Engineer (Electrical) working for an ice cream manufacturer. Life is GOOD!

Chunk


----------



## lumberrookie (Sep 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired Military (29+ years) College Grad who majored in "Shop" Building Furniture for a hobby….well I've got to spend that retirement check on somthing, right?


----------



## allegheny (Sep 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a technician at General Motors(Warren,MI) since 1984. I test suspensions and powertrain mounts and anything involved with the vehicle's chassis. I just getting started in woodworking, and my 1st project is to trim my newly installed windows with a mixture of quartersawn white oak(formal rooms) and plainsawn white oak(informal rooms). The style of trim will be Arts & Crafts. I picked up about 140 bd/ft of the oak at a hardwood lumber mill(Charlette,MI). My first trip to a mill, WOW!, it was great!! Looking forward to learning alot from the site!

-Paul


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi, I'm in the Canadian Navy and have just completed 20 years of service. I like to work with wood in my spare time and also dabble in photography… Looking forward to posting some of my completed projects and pics of my shop in the near future… Hope you all like them and please pass along comments…
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Outyonder (Oct 6, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hello everyone!
I am new here and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Matt and I have been in construction most of my life. For the past couple of years I was working for a local company as their senior estimator and project manager. Due to the downturn in the economy, the company did not survive and went under. I am now interviewing with several national companies and hope to be back to work very soon. I enjoy woodworking on home projects and my wife has lots of them! I look forward to contributing information and resources that have greatly helped me in my home projects. Will be adding information this week sometime. So, if your interested, add me as a friend and we can share information. Looking forward to meeting some great people here!

Matt


----------



## Hijakk (Sep 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Civil Designer (Roads and Utilities ((if the banks would give out some money)) and subdivisions) currently unemployed. Have been in the design business for over 15 years.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a planner for a machine shop company. I've been a planner for about 7 years now. Like you, i'm hoping to get good enough at woodworking that I would be able to make some money from my projects.


----------



## shopjock (Oct 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a full time student working on my PhD in Environmental Molecular Neurotoxicology, investigating the toxic effects that agricultural insecticides (those sprayed on your grocery store foods) have on receptors in the mammalian brain. How is that for a mouth full? I usually have to catch people's jaws from hitting the floor when I unleash that blather. It's usually a conversation killer. I got interested in woodworking after looking at so many beautiful pieces of furniture with ugly prices. I love working with wood; it is an excellent medium. Often when 12-15 hours of lab work don't go so well, I still find time to come home to my radiant wife and proceed to disappear into my shop where I bathe myself in sawdust and wood shavings. Hopefully, one day I will be good enough at woodworking that I can quit my research career and play in the shop all day. Here's dreamin'!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hey shopjock, myabe when you get that figured out, you could start of the neurotoxicology of the big pharmas??


----------



## paulgorman (Oct 13, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an IT director for a property management company.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I write code for a large international bank. I've been writing code since 1971. Along the way I've been a consultant, started a software company, been a technical columnist and a trainer. Before making a living in software I was an electronics technician (analog) and a recording studio owner.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have to (get to) build and or remodel houses or other projects in construction, hopefully every day as most of my income is made this way. As a general contractor I can make good money but always give my clients great quality as well as creative input. Always strive to become better as a woodworker, researching rather than TV, tooling up rather than vacations & reminding myself that hard work is reward in itself, keeps us in shape. Now at 52 Have finally a great shop to build cool stuff & could not be happier about the path I've taken! In these hard times I feel lucky to be able to do so many things. Welding & fabrication adds to my woodworking as well as auto restoration. Self employment is not always the easy way to go but is most gratifying from all the clients that become personal friends. Always do your best & push your limits, we as a woodworking community will always be strong,
Scott Ater Canyon Construction Bonney Lake WA


----------



## stud (Oct 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a lineman for a reasonably large utility company in northern Alberta. Yes, at 54 years old, I still climb poles for a living. I guess you could say that I have been involved with wood for some time, only now, the projects that I do build, do not have spur marks in them. I try and reserve the spur marks to the poles themselves. I do have a humble shop with all the tools I need to build nice stuff and hopefully, over the next few years, I will be able to refine my skills to build and sell. One thing that I find is how expensive the wood is which is a deterrent sometimes when it comes to purchasing wood for projects. If there was a on-line business that sells and trucks boards at a fair and equitable price, then I would be willing to pay for it because I am at the mercy of the home hardwares of the world for my wood supply. Any help this way would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonycr28 (Oct 24, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a deputy sheriff for the Putnam County Sheriff's Dept. in WV.


----------



## NSWoodspinner (Oct 24, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi. I'm still full time with the Navy (28 years - wondering if I should make a career out of it?) Love woodworking (mostly turning and fretwork) as it has NOTHING to do with diesels, hulls, or Divisional Officers (except when they want Christmas presents made.)


----------



## ssshunt39 (Oct 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Process Engineer for an auto glass company based out of Europe who distributes to all auto manufacturers, new to wood working, but willing to give it my best effort.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


i work for kansas department of transportation

basically what i do is look at highway maps and find pieces of land that the state owns that are considered "excess" and i write quit claim deeds for the areas that have potential buyers


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Chef at a midsize hotel. I have bowl in 2 different stores but they have not sold particularly well. I am due to change out the ones they still have with different ones.
Great question, have you come across any other chefs? The blog is too long to read, or I will never get anything done.
Thanks


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a tow truck operator for Yellow Cab / Gator City Taxi in Jacksonville, FL. I also do the electrical repairs on the cabs in the shop.


----------



## wayneo (Feb 21, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an Enrollment counselor for a large university. We cater predominately to working adults who still have goals and dreams to chase and I get to help them get there!

I enjoy the peace, relaxation, and satisfaction that comes from creating something. The only better feeling is the one I get when I give it to a special friend to enjoy! ilycp


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I suppose I'm a retired middle school math teacher (june 09'). I've done much more from steeple jack painting (the Bourne Bridge over the Cape Cod Canal), stage set maker, teacher from kindergarten to college, tool truck dude (MAC and MATCO Tools) as well as a verifiable pain in the butt! I now teach at a private college just cause I like teaching math.
Say hey sometime.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Matco owns me….. LOL


----------



## thprez20 (Nov 7, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm semi-retired from the home improvement business. Self employed for the last 25 years. 
Started out as a roofer then went into remodeling.
Woodworking is my hobby.


----------



## Shamus (Nov 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


New guy here. I'm a contract manufacturing Cost Estimator a full time Restoration Contractor and I dabble in Furniture restoration for a hobby.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Im a plastic fabricator, i work with acrylic all day long for ten hours a day four days a week everything from .060-3" and from 4×8-6×8 and so on we make furniture, boat windsheilds, display items, and stuff like that its ok for now been there for about four years now. Well i bet u didnt think u get this much feedback huh?


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Was a mining geologist for copper and zinc mining operations…now an explosives engineer type with a major commercial explosives manufacturer.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


The short answer, is that I am presently unemployed

The long answer is all the things that I have done leading me up to this, and the myriad of things I now have been able to do with my life, WOODWORKIJNG being one of the most compelling with one exception, and that would be, Getting to spend time with the one I Love, Cindy. My woodworking has been inextricably connected to my life since I shut the truck down. I was an owner/operator of a 96 Kenworth, up until Dec of 04, then I started getting interested in woodworking. I have the perfect 150 year old farm house to work on, it was in bad shape, so, the only way to go, is up. Custom work on the house, and fixing up Cindy's old house got my feet real wet, jobs included, outside second story deck stairs, bathrooms, cabinet doors, installing doors, lots of plaster work, and the hole list of things needed to improve the overall look and functionality of the house. She sold it now, so good, all that is done, and from there, I turned to my woodworking. About 3 years ago, about the same time I met Cindy, my concentration turned to artistic wood crafting, starting with producing a series of boxes, which I made for presents, and enabled me to start learning all the basics of wood working. Since then, my nice brother, Herb, gave to me two of the most prominent tools in my shop, A Laguna 16HD band saw, and a laguna joiner/planer. These tools have enabled me to cut up some nice logs, and produce some excellent boards for making boxes, and presently the display case I am making, has the top and legs made from a log I cut up, it is a beach tree that had fallen on the back house at Cindy's camp on Herman pond. So now days I spend my time being close to the one I Love, and working on my creations as much as possible, usually about 30 hours a week. With all the other things that I have to be doing, that is about as much time as I have left. When I was younger, I could work 18 hours a day, but, now days a 10 hour day is pretty much for me. Great to be part of the LJ site, and I really enjoy reading all the comments and stories about all the nice people here. Work hard and do right it's mic


----------



## sasdf (Nov 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a computer systems engineer supporting the US Army. My woodworking experience has been limited to carpentry associated with renovating my house and making some very rough cabinetry, benches, and tables for my garage. I hope to build a dedicated building for woodworking in my backyard this coming year and get a little more serious about things. Married 14 years, 2 kids, 2 cats.
-Scott


----------



## davo (Nov 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a technical support engineer for Alcatel-Lucent, in Plano, Tx. Been there 31 years next month. It seems that long too!!


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


An Electrician by day, wood worker by night. I an also in counseling for my tool addiction. If I don't have it, I don't need it just quite yet.
At one time I had an abundace of wood to play with, if a piece lumber had a check or a nail in it, it was thrown out. The way things are now, they pull the nail, cut off the check to use it. Plywood cut offs were great to make cabinets. Now there is only flake board, Can't bring myself to make something with that.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an administrative assistant by day and by weekend I work for the worlds largest internet mailorder Pet supply company. & days a week sucks.


----------



## chris0822 (Dec 3, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an (out of work) accountant.


----------



## fletchs (Nov 13, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a structural engineer and and work in concrete manufacturing. I am trying to learn woodworking in my spare time and already have 1 very steady, demanding customer. Of course I married her 15 years ago and now she thinks she can just order any piece she wants on a moments notice!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Now disabled but have worked in construction and cabinet making most of my life.
Owned my own auto body custom car shop and also worked field service for Xerox for about 14 yrs.


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Music Educator.


----------



## mpientka (Dec 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Mechanical Engineer for the last 30 years


----------



## DanSurveyor (Nov 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Land Surveyor as you could probably guess. I went to school for Civil Engineering and always liked building things. Retirement is a long way off but when that does happen I hope to be a better builder and make some things for some extra cash…if that does not happen I won't be sad. Love all the responses to this post and thank you to all the military people who have to break down and resetup their shops on our behalf. We love you for it and appreciate it very much.
Be safe.


----------



## KMS (Dec 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Chemical engineer by training and currently the safety manager at a large midwest oil refinery. Have been woodworking off and on for a few years but just the last couple years have accumulated enough tools and time to do some bigger projects. Still a fledgling at this, but am enjoying all of the projects folks have posted. You are a talented group.


----------



## papaj (Dec 14, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My background; in highschool had a mentor who got me started in woodworking. He had a cabinet shop and specialized in marine applications. I've had the bug every since. I wanted to be an architect, but ended up with a degree in construction management after I got out of the military. I was with the 18th Airborne Brigade Skydragons. I worked in construction until the mid 80's then worked in a papermill until I became a cop in 1991. I worked the street 10 years, then I got promoted to crime scene investigations (a sergeants pay rate.) My official title is Criminalist. I am a certified crime scene investigator through IAI. I have been trained to process weapons of mass destruction crime scenes. The feds tell us we will probably be on our own if it ever happened here. I feel safer already. I saw in a previous post there is another CSI guy on here also. My specialty is also photography and videography, but I do latent fingerprints, and evidence collection and processing. I also make extra money by selling my photos. I have 3.5 years left until I retire at age 55. More time for woodworking, photography, fishing and hunting. The best part will be spending time with my grandson teaching him all these hobbies. He already has a pretty good start on the hand tools, and a camera. He likes shooting a .22, but the AR-15 is a little intimidating to him.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software developer, for over 42 years. I've been contracting my skills for the past 20 years. It was a strange experience to walk into the Boston computer museum and see one of the first computer models I worked on. Does anyone remember the 360/40's?


----------



## burkelyn (Dec 20, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired teacher and collect a pension, my wife still works and helps support us too.
Can any one tell me about how to create the following… it was originally posted by Mark E.
Table Saw Knee Switch


----------



## weez (Dec 17, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a software developer - 15 years. Before that I was an accountant. I have always been involved with crafty things and have always enjoyed making something with my hands. I am an avid quilter and woodworking seems to be something that would just go along with all of that. Lately I have been doing the finish work on the inside of my home, tiling, sheetrocking, taping and so on. My next big project is to make a bookcase with sliding doors.


----------



## Bowmap (Dec 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hmmm… surprised to see that many programmers and associated geeks smelling the sawdust. In the spirit of this thread… I am too a programmer and yes NH_Hermit I do remember 360 and mini 360s and 5520s and a few others. My 1st 'useful' program helped me design speaker cabinettes based on the work of Theile and Small. Speaker cabinettes involved wood working and thus it started. I am currently deciding on a next project for home unless I am asked to build something larger. My wife would like a butler side service for the dining room. I want to build a CNC router so I can replicate pieces and plan patterns to minimize waste.

Ooops… I need a work shop first. As soon as I can save up, it will be so.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Printer by trade since 1978 - currently I'm a CSR in a printing company.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Mechanical Engineer for 28 years. All that time at one company in one location. I design inkjet printers - anything from personal models to end-of aisle copiers and larger.


----------



## tomfromwinnipeg (Dec 14, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Plumber by trade but now work as building commissioner for a large university.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Software developer for the last 13 years. Before that I was a cabinet maker for 12 years.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I was an actuary for 34 years before retiring 2 years ago.


----------



## Lenzy (Jan 1, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired GM Electrician, trying to live on my retirement, and doing woodworking and electrical work on the side. I have always enjoyed using my hands, in any project, My dad was a Carpentar and my mom was an electrician. They met in a CC camp during the depression. So the woodworking and electrical just is part of my makeup I guess


----------



## stuk4x4 (Jan 1, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been in the NAVY for little over 12 years. Work as an Aircraft Mechanic. Worked as a helper for a builder before I joined the NAVY.


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Astronaut, Astro-NOT, That is what I wanted to be when I was a kid. Got turned down, they couldn't find a helmet big enough,(lol) Ended up being a plumber. Was a contractor for years, now I'm a Maintenance Engineer/ Safety Director for a Convent. KHOP


----------



## petergeorge (Jan 3, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a time served cabinet maker,but have worked thirty years making furniture for the mobile home industry a severe shoulder injury finished that,i dont mind too much as i only did it to provide for my wife and kids, all i ever really wanted to do was what i was trained for i love it,Iam now working as asite maintenance manager at a private school it is a very large grade two listed building built in 1786 and i get to play with all the woodwork in the building, oak panelling,raised and fielded doors, massive fire surrounds it is a continuous restoration that i dont think will ever be finished,I feel so lucky and privileged to have this job,only been doing it 2 months and I thank god every day for this blessing


----------



## bigpops0259 (Jan 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


WoW!!!! I'm tried of reading what I'm!! I'm a General Contractor that started my own company 25 years ago. Employed as many a 23 employees and sub contractors. So I guess I could say I've been all the above at one time or another, in some aspect of the job, plus one more-Full Time Baby Sitter. Now I'm basically retired, and want to be a Lumberjock


----------



## billys (Jan 14, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


New to this site
I am a cadd technican (Senior Designer) for an Engineering Co.
Wood working as a hobby for 12 years


----------



## EmitFlesti (Jan 14, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Network Architect for a major US airline that's racing for the bottom. I have the sad record of having been in every major airport in the world; I didn't get to see much of the cities that they were located in, but, hey, I can tell you loads about the airports.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired do an injury, I used to do carpentry and cabinet work.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Just a Guy with a Hammer, carpenter for the last 40 years.


----------



## nshimala (Jan 19, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been a design engineer for about 4 years now. Mainly equipment that goes on oil rigs. I was a kindergarten teacher before that.


----------



## N225095 (Jan 20, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hello! I am new to this site. I am currently a student studying in the faculty of Architecture. Also, I am a belly dancer and am working as a teachers assistant for a sketching class.


----------



## SteveMcc (Jan 17, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm in my second career. I retired after 32 years as a firefighter. I started screen printing t-shirts as a hobby before I retired for some biker buddies of mine. Then it became a hobby business, and when I retired, it became a full time business with my son as a partner. We also do embroidery, signs and banners and just about anything you could think of to put your logo or name on.


----------



## jayjay (Jan 22, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a shop foreman for an aerospace machine shop, and a certified welding inspector (CWI). Woodworking helps me clear my mind and forget about all that.


----------



## mikeberry (Dec 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I operate heavy equipment huge excavators & even bigger 300 ton heavy haul trucks. & make sawdust when time permits . Also a self taught sketchup guru.


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have finished concrete for the past16 years and Ilove it almost as much as woodworking.


----------



## ropie (Jan 24, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


i work for a custom table manufacturer


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Commercial HVAC/R Technician.


----------



## Vick (Jan 24, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Marine. My job in the Corps is in the band. I started out 10 years ago as a percussionist, but I am currently the Assistant Conductor for the 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing Band.

Before the Corps I was a Band Director in Fairfax, OK.


----------



## gatosailor (Jan 25, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am currently employed as a shift manager at a civilian nuclear power plant.


----------



## jdubo (Jun 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have a temporary employment agency here in Milwaukee focusing our efforts on high volume light industrial labor.


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


hi i am retired 2 years now Had my own business in construction for 30 years had to retire dew to health reasons but doing great now back in the shop[ again doing what i enjoy doing


----------



## DaveA (Dec 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Milwaukee Police Sergeant. Technically, 238 days to go. Still trying to decide if I should continue working or spend a lot of time in the workshop. I think someone's going tell me its the former and not the later.


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a project manager for a HVAC/Plumbing design build firm in Lexington. This will when come in handy when the DC system is ready to be installed.


----------



## weberthel (Jan 25, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Human Resource Generalist for a really neat small company I've been with for 20 years now. We make acrylic artsits paints.

HR is fairly new for me. 2 years now. Most of my time has been in Technical … Product development, R&D, Technical support, QC, Tech Leadership.


----------



## Tuanie (Aug 20, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a boat builder. I've worked for large boat building companies, but I lose my importance after I build the plug or prototype, they take a mould of it and mass produce fibreglass boats. Then the fiberglass guys become the boatbuilders since they bring in the money. I get the boot.
I started building boats on my own but I'm not big enough to compete with the big boys. I don't like taking Bank Loans.
I also had my own woodworking Company a long time ago. Called the "workshop" Business went down after the civil war broke out (Sri Lanka 1980s).
I make ship models and any wood based items if commissioned - In fact I'm jobless. I live in the wrong place.


----------



## KenSmith (Dec 28, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a self employed telecommuncations consultant. specializing in cable television and internet. 
I started in the industry 32 years ago as an installer. worked up to VP or Technical Operations. Well, even VPS get put to pasture sometimes. Realized that I did not want to move the lovely and charming again (12 times is enough) so I hung out my shingle. I keep busy about half the time consulting in the Caribbean. The rest of the time, fishing and woodworking. Tough gig huh?
Ken


----------



## JamesAustin (Sep 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Inside Sales Executive, and Inventory Manager for a small gasket company, for over thirty years..that's what the title says..what I do is smooze on the phone..

Also work part-time at Sears selling woodworking equipment, been there 15 plus years…

not really interested in making woodworking a career, it would take all the fun out of it…although if I won the lottery, and could quit my jobs, I would open a shop, just so I could smooze with the customers….


----------



## rosewood513 (Apr 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired retail store owner, I was lucky enough to be able to retire when my lease was up. All my friends were dying young so I figured I would have some fun now before it is too late. I am enjoying myself and keeping myself heathy, happy and busy.
I now have the time to do the many things I had no time for before like, raising my chickens cats and my "Buddy" (Dog) and best friend. I relax by working with wood, and I also garden and do a lot of volunteer work with Hospice, caregiving, Vice President of the Auxilliary at a nursing home, I sing in the church choir and participate in many concerts with hundreds of others. I am on the board of Welca and participate in many areas of my church.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired the last 14 years. Ex Navy, ex furniture retail store mgr., ex bank mgr., ex oil base mgr.(Shetland isles), ex oil co. project finance mgr.. Lastly, I tried woodworking. I'm not very good at it, but what can I do? I have all these tools now…..............besides, I enjoy being in the company of so many talented LJs.


----------



## smitty616 (Dec 11, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


i operate a small trucking co. in northwestern vermont. mostly hauling stone sand and asphalt for road mantainance.


----------



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


A long career in public relations and for the last 15 years the CEO of a large association. I'm looking forward to retirement when I can give all of those tools enough iof a workout to justify buying them.


----------



## rfbritt3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been a private investigator for over 25 years, including several years with a major banklng institution.

Bob


----------



## NewPilgrim (Jan 30, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an oil painter by education, but a web designer by trade.


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been in the ministry for 25 years. The Ministries have been mostly in the State of Ohio. I recently accepted a new calling to the Christian Church of Seaford in Late October, 2009. So if you are ever 'on the shore' feel free to come and worship with us in Seaford, DE.


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Graphic Designer


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


*Holy Mackerel!*
I hesitate to list the paltry jobs I've had. They are nothing compared to some of the upper echelon jobs listed in this thread! But here goes.
Dairy store manager
Merchant sailor on the Great Lakes.
Automotive tech.
Corporate merchandise manager.
Maintenance and trouble shooter for a mid sized manufacturing company.
Computer tech.
Network installer.
Business phone system installer and programmer.
Surveillance systems tech.
Web site builder
Studio and News photographer

For about 70 years I've been practicing to become an artist.
Media used: pencils, pastels, oils, watercolor, pen and ink, silk screen printing, photography and now my favorite medium is wood.

d


----------



## rlwilson (Jan 21, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Another Pastor who finds woodworking relaxing…


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I started out as a police officer but after a few years I realized my passion was with computers. I changed careers to managing servers (the big computers that host your email, the web, etc) and found I had a real knack for it-technical concepts came easy to me. I've been in the IT industry for about 17 years now and really love it. I work for large software company that everyone in the world has heard of.

Making sawdust is an incredibly theraputic hobby for me. I don't have the experience since childhood that so many of you have, but I do have a drive to improve my skills. It's not about being the best, it's about the journey.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been working for 27 different companies in 27 difference countries in almost 45 year!
I am now a maintenance mechanic for a pharmaceutical company.
Bert


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Operations Director for a computer software company.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been a law enforcement officer for 41 years. I am currenly the Chief of Police in a growing Colorado community. My woodworking has helped me over the years focus on something other than my job. My hobby and sites like LJ has helped me to meet many talented, wounderful, caring, helpful and sharing people. All too often not the type of people I meet at my day job. THANKS AND GOD BLESS ALL.


----------



## dale26 (Jan 17, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I make Cheerios….........I work for a big food manufacturer…...Can ya guess which one?


----------



## HTS (Feb 6, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I make drinking water…for 100,000+ people nearly next door to "Woodenwizard". (Lee is our Chief of PD) What a small world!


----------



## chevyman137 (Nov 22, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


i've gad several jobs in my short life. but the one that continues to pay the bills and fund my woodworking hobby is land surveying. i really don't think i would want a different job (other than full time woodworking). this job is never dull, your very seldom in the same place for to long, and the history and research that goes into this line of work is very interesting.


----------



## garysharp (Nov 14, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


For the last four years I have been woodworking full time. For the six years before that I managed tools and hardware for the two big box home centers, big orange and then big blue here in Folsom CA.. For the 28 years before that I was a biomedical engineer for Dupont and my own company. Before that six years in the US Navy working on nuc subs , loved that but they said go to sea, and I said good bye.


----------



## ajb (Jan 7, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Im a detention officer here in Maricopa county


----------



## sailorsteve (Nov 4, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have sailed in the US Merchant Marine as Chief Engineer for the largest fleet on the Great Lakes for the past 31 years. Very interesting job. Growing up, my dad owned his own construction business which got me started with woodworking, been gung ho ever since I was old enuff to hold a hammer. My father once gave me an old shingle, some roofing nails, and a hammer. Unfortunately, my parents and grandparents really weren't paying too much attention to where I was pounding nails. Took my dad quite a while to get that shingle , which was securely. and I mean securely, nailed to the back porch floor, free. Thought my mother was going to pass out laughing when she told me that story years later.


----------



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for a agriculture/food company. Now days build and implement business planning processes (Sales and Operations Planning). However, most of my career was a manager of a grain (corn, soybeans, etc) elevator buying grain from farmers and selling rail cars.

Spent a few years at a grain export terminal in Seattle, WA. Still hard to believe those vessels could float with all that weight!


----------



## cliffton (Dec 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been a meteorologist focused on aviational/climatological weather for 10 years.


----------



## Rayv (Oct 16, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an electrical engineer by training and have been working in sales and marketing for a major high-tech company for 34 years. Woodworking is the creative outlet I need since I don't design or build anything for a living anymore.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been in the advertising business for the past 30 years! I have worked in Radio, Cable TV, My own Ad Agency, and now I work for WTOL-TV 11 in Toledo as their New Bussiness Specialist. I have always loved anything where I can use my imagnation! In advertising imaganation is everything! I love what I do and I play woodworker because I love it almost as much!

-Early to Bed and early to rise and always remember to Advertise!


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi all, new to this forum, but I like what I've seen so far.

I am the Maintenance Department for a medium sized moulding manufacturer/retailer. I keep an assortment of industrial and shop scale woodworking machinery humming(well mostly) along. Note that I said department, I'm a one man show. From roofs to routers, table saws to toilets, its all mine. I'm working about three and a half days per week, so I guess you could say that I'm "semi-retired". I do a little electrical, and plumbing on the side, but most of my free time is spent tinkerin' up my own wood machinery and trying to actually use them. More tinkerin' than using at this stage.


----------



## gdemo (May 5, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I buy, sell and restore antique carriages and sleighs (among other things, furniture, bicycles, boats ect…)


----------



## crosseyedcarver (Jan 31, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My wife and I work as HouseParents with the Florida Baptist Children's Home. For about nine years we have been taking care of kids who are not able to live at home for one reason or another. We are working on our tenth Year and we have changed our job a little bit. The home has six campuses across the state of Florida. We travel from campus to campus giving the primary House Parents time off so they can better take care of the kids in their cottages. We love this work and are humbled God has put us in this incredible ministry.


----------



## 05Fatboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a cabinet installer. I've been building furniture and cabinets and you name it for about 17 years. I'm one of the lucky people who loves his job.


----------



## Jette (Feb 11, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an R & D Engineer at a company which makes fasteners + connectors for the building industry. The company is in Denmark, but owned by a large US company in Chicago. I do technical support, standardisation work, internal education, project work, mechanical tests and get a lot of knowledge about wood fasteners.


----------



## JBoss (Jan 20, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I build sniper rifles for the US Marine Corps, same thing I did when I was in the Corps (same boss I had then I have now too) Just doing it a civilian and loving it.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been a Nurseryman,Kitchen Design Manager, Lumber Salesman,Union Carpenter, CollegeTeacher, Theater & Stage Craft Supervisor, Class A Millman, Gardener, Stuckeys gas pump attendent, carhop,frycook, dumn end of a tape and Paperboy but through it all I've only truly been what I am~
Just A Guy With A Hammer


----------



## flyingoak (Nov 21, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Fire Captain on a Ladder company.

I started woodworking as a way to pass the time….. now its my passion.


----------



## atceric (Feb 13, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for the government. It's top secret. ;-)

Actually, 19 years as an air traffic controller.

Really enjoying woodworking. Maybe it's the detail involved or maybe I just like the smell of sawdust.


----------



## mshandywomen (Feb 16, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


i am a full time study at penn state univeristy majoring in wood products. i have a job at the architect shop as a teacher's aid. i love my job.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an NMR technician for the Canadian government. That stands for "Nuclear Magnetic Resonance" imaging. It's basically the same technology as MRI- Magnetic Resonance Imaging, but we analyze chemical compounds, not people!
For a look at a machine similar to ours, check this webpage:

http://www.brocku.ca/chemistry/research/600.JPG

This machine is at an Ontario university. The top of the machine is about 10' tall. We load samples into it with a rolling set of stairs.


----------



## mkrok (Feb 16, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a software architect \ developer designing distributed business applications for the Microsoft Windows platform. I had a great experiance working for Microsoft earlier in the decade but have since branched out on my own. I own my own consulting business, Mallard Solutions LLC (http://www.mallardsolutions.com) where I provide custom business solutions and architetural guidance for my customers. I have been blessed with opportunities to earn a living and provide a comfortable like fro my wife and 2 children.

Have been doing this for about 15 years now and I'm starting to get tired of it.

Getting back into woodworking now after an on and off again relationsship with wood for about 10 years.


----------



## Hugh123 (Oct 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired IT guy from a school district. I built a sawmill last year and now I'm going to start doing some thing with the logs I have been milling.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am the king….of my shop. But for a living I am purchasing agent for a Semiconductor Robotic repair facility in Plano TX. (And part time professional beer recycler…I do my part)


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Business Analyst for an IT Solutions/Services organization and soon to be father (aren't I the proud pappa to be?!)


----------



## jmwhosh (Feb 15, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Business Analyst for a vitamin/supplement manufacturer. I work primarily with Oracle Applications (E-bussiness Suite) but I assist on any project or implementation for any of the operational aspects of business.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Stumbled onto this thread by accident, but here goes -

Worked as a heavy equipment operator to pay for college (Built highways around St. Louis)
USN - 8 years (three tours in 'Nam)
Nuclear Engineer - 20 years (Worked all over the U.S.) (Licensed as Mechanical P.E.)
Telecommunications (Outside Plant Engineer) - 8 years (Put fiber all around S.F. Bay)
General Contractor between Engineering gigs
Started a "retirement" cabinet and furniture business five years ago and wonder when the retirement part starts. - lol


----------



## dvhart (Feb 22, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Linux kernel developer. I currently lead the Real-Time Linux Development team for IBM's Linux Technology Center. We work on making Linux more deterministic and exhibit lower latency in response to events. http://www-03.ibm.com/linux/realtime.html.


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I design medical equipment. Our company makes the Organ Care System which transports fully functioning organs between donor and recipient. Check it out at TransMedics.com!


----------



## Woodsman86 (Feb 26, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Human Resources Sergeant in the Army. I was a Indirect Fire Infantryman until recently when injuries and need for a career change got me into the HR world. Before the military I was a welder and fabricator for a Commercial Wood Kiln company. For extra money to buy tools I sell firewood during the winter and do handyman jobs on weekends.


----------



## tgbell10100 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After numerous years of working for Ralston and Vail Resorts, I decided to become a bus driver for our local county. I figured that it would be a good way to learn how to drive the motorhome my wife and I are planning to buy. We travel with a 30' travel trailer right now and, in fact, we are leaving for a month's trip to New Orleans in three weeks.


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Have 28 years of service working as a mechanical engineer, currently developing huge prototype windmill bearings for wind turbines around the world. Been working with metal most of my adult life, but have truly enjoyed working with wood <at> all my life. I own two tree farms with a partner where we responsibly manage the timber, wood, and new growth. Also love to hunt, fish, golf, and be with my grandson.


----------



## Frankton (Mar 5, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Computer Network Engineer.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Truck driver for 22 years, mostly gas and propane, auto mechanic before that.


----------



## 1planner (Aug 5, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Certified Financial Planner and Accredited Investment Fiduciary. Been doing this about 20 years. Before that I spent 8 years in the computer business, and the 10 before that in the Marines. I was also a reserve Deputy Sheriff while in the computer business. To all you Marines out there, former and current Semper Fi. You LEOs too.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Can't believe I haven't posted on this thread yet! Must've been distracted!

I have a great job: I teach 8th Grade and High School shop! I currently teach an 8th grade general shop class, and high school furniture and cabinetmaking, mechanical drafting and CAD, and Small Gas Engines. Depending on enrollment numbers and the course load of the other teacher in my department, I also teach Auto Mechanics and Commerical Construction.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 15, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work in Information Technologies as a Macintosh Support Technician. I jump between the IT and the creative field. I have been an Art Director and Graphic Artist. I also served in the USAF once upon a time.


----------



## FredClarke (Mar 3, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a full time Pastor! for the last 17 years before that I ws full time custom Cabinet maker, still keep my hand in by doing side work. But my shop is not what it once was much smaller now wish i could go back to the big shop maybe one day But for now I will trust God for space nd oppertunities.

__ Fred


----------



## trotter (Dec 29, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


No teacher of Boys, or smaller fry
No teacher of teachers, no, not I.
Mine is the longer aim, the distant reach
To teach men how to teach men how to teach.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


As you can probably tell from my name I am an airline pilot for a large airline


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


27 1/2 years in the US Air Force as a career enlisted aviator and poor quality but low cost handyman for the Mrs.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I installed car stereo for about 10 years, looking for a change now.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a graphic artist that designs interactive forms at the moment for a major life insurer.


----------



## ABB (Dec 21, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


For a living i work as a project developer in the renewable energy business-mostly utility wind projects.


----------



## borden (Mar 6, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I design and build the interiors on mega yachts. mostly 150 feet to 320 feet in length.


----------



## ivn (Mar 14, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am Fire Lt. 1st class in professional fire brigade of Virovitica city in Croatia, and absolute beginner in woodworking.
Thank you all for projects that I found here!


----------



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a software and sometime-electrical engineer.


----------



## chickenguru (Mar 15, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I sell fresh poultry to small butcher shops and grocery stores.


----------



## kodiak (Feb 15, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Circular saw filer for a major BC forest company, I get to sharpen saws for a living


----------



## mack4 (Mar 14, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a semi retired Hardwood Flooring contractor.I would like to thank all who welcomed me to LJs.
mack4


----------



## Timoya (Mar 17, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have a tree service business and do renovation work. My project has been a cabin inside my shop, to be moved upon completion.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been a firefighter/janitor for about 3 years now. I've been lucky cause I have a great schedule with two days off between shifts to work in the shop.


----------



## tburks (Jan 16, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Business Analyst/Project Manager for a software developer.


----------



## tobad (Mar 17, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm in IT. Work for a small family owned business for the last 9 years maintaining all their servers, workstations, etc. I consider myself jack of all trades and master of none.

Woodworking is something that releases the mental stress of the day job when I can get to it. Currently having 2 young daughters takes up any time left in between.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Customer Support Technician and Software Integrator for a large software companies Woodworking Division. I performTech Support and Quality Assurance duties for the Cabnetware Product Line.

Up until 1998, I had a Cabinet/Furniture Design and Build shop.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a physicist/engineer for a company that specializes in radar.


----------



## JayPay1954 (Mar 23, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi,
I am an econnomics lecturer in the UK!

I am, however, a fully time-served carpenter and joiner (4 years) too. I changed vocation, due to an injury (but I still attempt projects in th 'garage' for the family etc).

We (I) pay - it appears - loads more cash for Veritas and LN tools in the UK! I wonder why (apart from immport cost)?

Making a coffee table/book support (for 'A wealth of Nations..) now out of Norwegain tack. Will colour down/up to Red/Black finish near the end of the design/carcass work stage after checked by the boss (not Bruce Sp, but my wife).

Thanks

John Payne


----------



## TDW (Mar 25, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a computer technician


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Salesman for a manufacturer in OK.


----------



## tommy812 (Mar 27, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


maint. tech with a certifacate in cadd


----------



## sambo56 (Feb 24, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a mechanic. Would rather keep my woodworking as a hobby or build it into a business for myself than do it as a job for someone else. I used to enjoy working on cars till I got a job as a mechanic.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I help the owner manage a wine store in Denver, CO.

I also enjoy dabbling in real estate, in a somewhat limited scope at this point.


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Network Architect/Engineer and IT Manager. I currently run the IT Organization for a manufacturing company in the energy sector. Multiple offices worldwide, large infrastructure, interesting challenges. My main strengths are around routing/switching/security with Cisco, virtualization with VMWare and SANS with many different brands.

Hobby used to be more computer stuff at home… decided I needed a new hobby to take my mind off of the day-to-day grind. Grandpa was a woodworker, and I guess all that playing in his shop as a little kid must have worn off on me. He's passed on now, but his influence is just catching up to me.


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a former US Marine, and now a field service engineer supporting Non-invasive surgery systems. MrGFus, that stands for MRI guided focused ultrasound. We are able to operate on a patient without making and incision, the lperson usually can go back to work the next day. We can be used in treatment of Uterine fibroids, and have many studys in various stages from cancer pain treatment to fertility studies. The FDA requires extensive studies and evaluation before these treatments will become widely available.


----------



## ShawnRussell (Mar 12, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hey everyone,

My day job is a mix of systems administrator and architect in the telecommunications industry. I primarily work with Solaris. I am working on my programming skills and going to school to finish a computer science degree.

I used to be a prearchitecture student decades ago and one day I just got the calling to go back to being creative. I started doing stained glass, got into fusing, that led to sand blasting. I am now working on getting into flame work and copper wheel engraving.

I took 2 semesters of woodshop in high school. I would definately consider myself a wood novice and looking to get into finish carpentry, cabinetery, and fine furniture. Right now I am just watching dvds and reading books. I believe I will become a 'hybrid' woodworker. Power tools to do most of the labor and hand tools to finish fine work and where setting up a jig is just too time consuming. My dilemma is that my budget only allows for one path. 

Cheers


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


After 25 agonizing years as a software weenie (including a Space Shuttle engineer and a Software company founder), I decided to retire and start living. Now a full-time woodworker (chairmaker) and wishing I had done this 25 years ago!


----------



## haglered (Apr 1, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work in a call center doing customer service for a large cell phone company.


----------



## timbob10 (Apr 8, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have worked at The Home Depot for 6 years.


----------



## wedude (Apr 5, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I retired in 1998, the casino that employed me closed their doors. Lucky for me I had just started my Social Security. Started work at age 11 with a paper route in Long Beach CA. After graduating from High School I worked for a fellow doing car upholstry. Things happened to his family and booze took over his life and I went to work for the City of Long Beach, printing department. Stayed there for 24 years but left as many things were changing and you had to play pollitics to get ahead. A game I will not play. Started my own printing business and kept it for 10 years, finally got a bellyfull and sold it. Married for 24 years, 2 great kids, but she and I decided it was time to move on, the kids were grown, and we divorced. Bummed around for about 4 years during which time I learned, got licensed and became a Massage therapist. Worked for myself and 3 Chiropractic offices. Met a wonderful woman during that time and we packed ourselvs up and moved to Oregon. We married and I worked in apartment management till 1996. My health suffered from the mold and mildew so prevalent in that part of the country and my Dr told me I had to get out and find a dry place to live. Hence Reno NV. Love it here. In Nov. of 2004 my wife died, but not one to curl up and quit I searched out a bunch of old high school friends. One of whom was Melinda, my first love. We connected thru the internet and in 2005 she came to Reno to live with me. Lucky me.. So that is what I did for a living, sort of a hodgepodge of things but I enjoyed life then and even more now. I will be 74 this coming Aug and am looking forward to many more good years. Take care to all you LumberJocks and partners. Robert


----------



## BuilderMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a custom homebuilder. I subcontract out most of the work but I do build custom wood closets myself. Some clients want just their master closets done while others want the entire house including all closets, pantry, linen, etc.


----------



## Charlieab11 (Mar 28, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a storeman for a hot press GRP sectional tank manufacturer, it just pays for my wee hobby but its not the carrer i wanted or carefor


----------



## Jason_Martin (Apr 26, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Commercial Fisherman


----------



## GrayPonyWorkshop (Apr 28, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Finance Manager at a major Pet food company - trying to use my vacation days to build projects.


----------



## carlin (Apr 30, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hi everyone. I have an independent insurance agency that focuses primarily on employee benefits. I've been in the business a little over 26 years, with my own agency since 89. I steadfastly refuse to work for any insurance company, and instead cater to my clients. I started woodworking in junior high. I am actually working at the desk I made in wood shop back in junior high school. My Father's choice of using marine varnish on it has held up well. The vast majority of my woodworking projects over the last several years has been confined to home remodeling/home improvement on my previous house, our new house and our lake house. Almost 10 years ago, I built a shop for my automotive and woodworking tools, motorcycles, boats, etc. on the back of a machinist buddy's machine shop at the lake. I have too many avocations and other hobbies to be as focused on woodworking as I would like to be. There is only so much time in a day. Prioritizing is an art effectively grasped by far too few.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My first job was working in an orange juice factory, but I got canned - couldn't concentrate. After that, I tried being a tailor, but wasn't suited for it - mainly because it was a sew-sew job. Next, I tried working in a muffler factory, but that was too exhausting. Then, tried being a chef - figured it would add a little spice to my life, but just didn't have the thyme. Next, I attempted being a deli worker, but any way I sliced it, I couldn't cut the mustard. My best job was as a musician, but eventually found I wasn't noteworthy. I studied a long time to become a doctor, but didn't have any patience. I became a professional fisherman, but discovered I couldn't live on my net income. Then I managed to get a good job working for a pool maintenance company, but the work was just too draining. After many years of trying to find steady work, I finally got a job as a historian - until I realized there was no future in it. I had a job working in Starbucks, but had to quit because it was the same old grind.

SO, I TRIED Retirement AND FOUND I'M PERFECT FOR THE JOB! I finally became a Lumberjill; I just hope I don't get the axe.

If you want to know what I really do, check it out.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hilarious (and also quite funny). Thanks much for the laugh. I am also re-tired, especially after digging around in the garden today. It sounds to me that you are enjoying life and that's as it should be.


----------



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I"m a foreign exchange sales trader for a major US bank. And, of course, in my spare time I have become a die hard woodworker.


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a Mechanical Engineer. Spent the first ten years in machine design and the last 12 in large gas engine testing. Except for the two years I spent working in France (et je peut toujour parle le francais, mais pas perfectement.) I worked a second job as a general aviation flight instructor. Got out of flying a few years ago and looked for a new activity. Woodworking has become what I finally am settling into. Hope to retire within a few more years.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm the Operations Officer at Naval Support Activity Norfolk.
Been in the Navy for almost 28 years.
Did 18 years enlisted doing Electronics Warfare, then transitioned to the Officer community as a Surface Operations Limited Duty Officer.
Got to play in the sandbox twice with the US Army, central Iraq (COB Speicher near Tikrit), then Northern Afghanistan (Masir-e-Sharif). Both tours were the most rewarding in my career.
Started woodworking in Jr High back in '67 and have enjoyed doing it part-time (very part-time sometimes).
Looking to retire soon and trying to find something I can do in wood to augment the retired pay.
Certainly enjoying my virtual 'chipmates' here on LJs.


----------



## RuKuS77 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Hey Everyone!

I'm a Network Engineer for a large hospital system in South Florida. I keep busy implementing new technologies in our 6 Hospitals and 11 Medical Centers. Been there 10 years and enjoy what I do.

I love to build things in general and woodworking is an excellent hobby for me.


----------



## lordnyax (Jun 24, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I do R&D at Demarini/Wilson sports. I build and test prototype baseball and softball bats. (Metal and Composites, no wood)


----------



## TheStudent (Jun 27, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I teach math to a bunch of 6th-8th graders and if you can't tell from my nickname, I am usually the one who is learning.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .



Paper trained journeyman carpenter for 34 years
Self employed or self un-employed…


Currently manage staff, raises, hiring, firing, safety, and landscape for large construction company in Edmonton Alberta (Canada).


Bred and raised Tennessee Walking Horses for the last 25 years, selling most of them this year.


Getting back to cleaning the dust off of my tool and lumber collection, and looking forward to some bigger woodworking projects again.


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Master Hvac Mechanic


----------



## tate (Jun 29, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Electircal Lineman for the International Brotherhood of Electircal Workers


----------



## Techsan (Jun 30, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Licensed Professional Engineer (Civil) in Texas - I'm the Officer in Charge of the Houston office of an engineering firm.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Unix computer systems and security administrator at a University


----------



## Legnoduro (Jul 24, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a sales engineer of panel processing machinery, specializing in edge-banders. Of course in my shop I work with real wood! : )


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Carpenter for the US gov't, and woodworker on the side.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am retired from the FDNY. Worked in the South Bronx my whole career of 19 years until I was forced to retire do to a severe back injury. Fused spine and Titanium rods. In the process of redesigning my one car garage shop.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Full time woodworker


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a part owner of an architectural moulding business. I'm in the business with my brother and his wife. We have been making mouldings since 1991 and before that we made motel/hotel and nursing home furniture and furniture for the retail and rental trade. I am the plant engineer and handle all of the maintenance and machine repairs. We also have a machine shop in the plant where I occasionally build a special machine from scratch. For 9 years I also did all of the knife grinding and template making. We probably have knives for over a thousand different profiles and are adding more new ones everyday. Before this business we were in business with my father where we made furniture. However, due to a three way law suit between our company, a customer, and a supplier we lost that business and had to start over. This recession?/depression? has hit us hard and we have lost a lot of customers who didn't survive. But we're still hangin' in there and I believe we will weather this financial storm. I have a small hobby woodworking shop at my home.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for my local municipal government. I started out as the IT Director and a few years ago I took over the purchasing department; doing both jobs now. My degree is in computer science and I did purchasing for 8 years in the US Army. So, it's a chance to do not 1, but 2 things that I love and it saves the city a ton of money with me wearing both hats full time. It's gets busy from time to time, but at least I'm never bored.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm 46 years old now and I'm a Production Manager for 13 years in a Security Printing company. I plan to retire from this career at 50 when my 3rd child graduate in college. By that time I can buy all the power tools I want to enjoy woodworking as a hobby and a source of income.


----------



## esaela (Jul 30, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a senior pastor of a Southern Baptist Church. I am only thirty and have served in the ministry for 8 years know. I am full time at the church I serve. I build fishing rods, turkey calls, and tie flies in my study, I just added a workbench forworking with hand tools. I have used my hobbies not only to supplement my income but do ministry as well that is why I work in my study!


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired,worked for E.I.Dupont 35 yrs doing a # of jobs.last was working in export shipping.


----------



## AustininKC (Aug 6, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a controls technician in the chemical industry, went back to that after 5 years traveling as a controls engineer in municipal power generating plants . Being on the road 300+ days a year working 6 days a week is for the young guys!

Austin in Kansas City


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Construction Material Project Manager for a national engineering firm…..I deal mostly with commercial and instutional construction.


----------



## TnGroundhog (Aug 8, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired auto parts store owner of 35 years. I have been making display cases or some people call them shadow boxes for over 17 years off and on. But it have become a small business here lately as I advertized on Ebay and things kind of took off. I get a lot of orders for all sizes including rifle cases up to 60 inches long. I also make flooring trim molding. I also like to metal detect for Civil War Relics.


----------



## Pipemaker (Aug 9, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am currently a Registered Nurse/Nursing Instructor at South plains College in Levelland, Texas and still work in the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit at University Medical Center in Lubbock, TX. and finishing my Masters in Nursing at Lubbock Christian University.


----------



## RSCustomwoodworking (Aug 6, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a retired furniture Restoration Factory Superintendent. The factory I ran was behind the fences of a correctional facility. This was a challenging considering the environment and skill level of the prisoners workers. After 25 years I decided to retire and start my own little cabinet shop. Now i can tackle most any cabinet or woodworking project at my leisure.


----------



## roycebryan (Aug 14, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm an appliance and furniture salesman and repairman for a small town family business.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a crane operator (hence the name). I've been with the same company now for 11 years. I run a crawler crane which does more than just lift things. We have drill and piledriving attachments for these cranes for foundation work.


----------



## digitmisser (Aug 13, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


51 y.o. Forensic Biologist for a large laboratory system. QA duties and casework as time permits. My father was an artist and worked wood on the side. My maternal grandfather built (from the yard not the office) wood pleasure craft in Jax Fl before, during and after the transition to fiber-glass. Both are deceased, but I think they are channeling their need for tangible wood craft through me. While they have crossed the bar, I am still proud to be considered their "little tool".


----------



## jiji (Aug 11, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Surplusdealdude, where do you find that stuff? do you dumpster dive for it?

I'm retired from earning money. I worked in manufacturing as a grunt and supervisor, I've been a grocery clerk and store manager, chemical plant operator, (means worker), carpenter, farmer, wholesale electrical salesman, Air Force admin clerk, gift shop company manager, warehouse receiving guy, paper mill worker, unemployment receiver, machine shop apprentice, freeze drying technician, grass seed plant worker, clean room technician for HP and Hyundai. Oh, during that time my wife and I raised three kids, put them thru college, two masters degrees, (them not me). That's enough memory lane for me.
Now we take care of one of the grandchildren and I try to get some scroll saw time in. That's a new hobby for me so I am still working on learning to cut corners and straight lines. My neighbor is a great guy and scroll saw dude who encourages me.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Just got on board the Lumberjock train. Where we going? Been a psychologist for thirty years. Avid reader about furniture and design. I share James Krenov's passion for the wood itself. Built things out of wood since I was in grade school, but never as it should be. LOL Just finishing my Cau Haus ( Bau Haus?) studio/shop. And finally I get to make mistakes, and turn information into knowldege.


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am looking forward to retirement after 41 years in the Fencing industry. Currently I am the Shop Super. We build Wrought Iron Fence Panels & Safety Items for a major Fall Protection Company. Basically a welding shop.


----------



## Riz (Aug 25, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a design engineer. I work in the electro-mechanical field.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a professional craftsman of 28 yrs. I have done everything from sweeping the floors to carving aircraft propellers. I am still learning the art of woodworking. I like to listen to what people have to say and I like to give advice to people who don't know. Knowledge is the future. I have done and am still doing residential and commercial projects. This site seems like a good place to share some knowledge with people who are starting there long love affair with woodworking. And from what I have seen so far, they are well on there way.


----------



## ChrisJ (Sep 6, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm the licensed counselor and the director of a mental health program in Arkansas. I've been working with wood off & on since I was 12. When I was a kid I would use my grandfathers' or my dad's tools and then had a long dry spell when I moved away from my family for school. I got started again about 3 years ago when I finally made enough extra money to start buying tools again.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a boatbuilder&blacksmith and i buy to much expencive tools.

I am from Denmark


----------



## TimSelf (Sep 20, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a retired Marine who supplimented(?) his income as a mechanic part time job. It went full time when I retired and worked as such till 2.5 yrs ago when I blew 3 discs out at work. Now I have plenty of time to turn when I feel well enough to do so. I also delve in flat work from time to time. Glad to be here.


----------



## Tracey615 (Sep 27, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


1. Retired Head of the Architectural Engineering Department at a midwestern college. 2. Retired owner of a Marble and Granite installation business. 3. Owner/operator of "Uncle Steve's Sawdust Factory". I make wood parts for the restoration of museum aircraft. The first two I don't miss at all. I'd be lost without the third.


----------



## stevecabinum (Sep 26, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a production freelancer. Prior I did corporate management stints with Viacom's production support arm, a national motion picture equipment rental outfit, a local telecom company and owned my own network infrastructure company. After all those years without personal time, it's been nice to be on this side of the fence. I work grip and electric, but have fallen in love with set design and construction. For many years (prior to the economic collapse) we built sets for multimillion dollar weddings and parties. My area has a ton of commercial production, so I get to build a lot of overnight fakery (a lot of 1×4 and luan) projects that many of you have never noticed in the backgrounds of commercials. I've built motorcycles for 23 years, and that turned into ornamental ironwork and sculpture - and now this! Currently trying to decide how to make the metal and wood worlds live peacefully together . . .


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Calibration Specialist for BMW Manufacturing. Licensed Master Electrician and ISA Level III Controls Specialist. Been in maintenance, controls and programming for - well for many, many years.


----------



## SawdustEngineer (Oct 12, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work as a Training Specialist for the Dept of the Army. I have enjoyed a rewarding career IN the Army and now I still have the opportunity to support our Soldiers by providing quality training products for them to train. Since I retired 12 years ago I have been amassing my bevy of tools (like that word!) in my garage-shop. My dad was a woodworker at home and I was the only son of his that picked up on it. I love seeing what my skills can create (lots of scraps). I won't tackle large projects as my aching back won't let me. Im a one-man-band in my shop and my sweet wife supports me wholeheartedly (keeps me off the streets and out of trouble). I take every opportunity to help others rebuild, install, replace household items to in turn create smiles. That is what life is all about. I hope to post my projects on this site for others. I'm new at this site and hope to grow in what it offers. God bless, Mitch


----------



## WoodenSoldier (May 3, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I just recently separated from the Army and started a job as a manufacture engineer for a large corporation. Surplusdealdude, you should see some of the stuff we throw away! I'm probably going to start collecting it myself!


----------



## yooper (Aug 29, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Research chemist in CT


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Technical Writer in an IT department. Held many management positions in the past - up to 120 employees at one time - felt it was time to slow down. My grandfather taught me how to use and maintain hand tools when I was in 2nd grade (1954). My uncle taught me the creative stuff - he turned an accordion into an electric organ, fabricated a new table leg and refinished it with an exact match - stuff like that. My health does not permit me to be in the shop that much, and projects take me a long time, but I enjoy working with exotic woods and create one of a kind items.


----------



## mreighties (Oct 17, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work at Walmart (12 years now) and right next door is a Home Depot. I am a Grocery DSD receiver, which means I check in vendors like Coke, Pepsi, Frito-Lay, etc….from 4am - 1pm Tuesday - Saturday.


----------



## kinasdave (Oct 17, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have worked in industrial construction for 37 yrs. I am a millwright,industrial mechanic, pipefitter, and pipewelder. I build furniture as a hobby and am a competition flatpicker in bluegrass music.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm retired and all I do is play in my shop


----------



## LittleJoe01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I use to drive tractor trailers for a living ,till the dr say I need a ICD implant and that forced me to hang up my keys. Trying to find is impossible ,becauce once people find out about my jump starter , they shut the door. So I work on the sleighs to take my mind off the frustration Thank you Joe


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


The people here are are great, a lot of questions, a lot of people that can answer them - correctly, and overall, really nice. Some real craftspeople in this site. Someone once told me that it isn't the tools that you have, its how you use what you have. The people here prove this.

Into my 4th career - more or less. Right now I am an AIX systems engineer and SAN (lots and lots of hard disks) manager. Before that, owned a computer company, commercial property manager, commercial building enigeer doing energy management, master HVAC engineer, and gas fitter; also a radarman (USN) and auto mechanic. Helped people restore a few houses, some construction, apartment maintenance, plus who knows what - kinda good at fixin whats broke, like breakin what not and fixin it better.

Next career, if I can learn this, master furniture maker. Got 8 years til I retire.


----------



## Firewood20 (Jan 15, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a full time Federal Firefighter for an Air Force Base. Hopefully one day… a Captain or a Chief. That I'm sure of would help fund my wood working tool collection? Then maybe I'll have the right tools for the right project. Untill then, its just the basics.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I looked at the link-maybe I am biased but in my opinion LJs has more to offer


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a *Jack of all Trades Master of None* and do mostly maintenance and engineering on our equipment and build jigs, fixtures, and special purpose machines for our architectural molding plant. It's a family owned business.

Some people think that I'm a pretty good *Shade Tree Mechanic*, not as in autos but as in woodworking machinery.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Freshly retired Fall 2010. Appears I may have to grow up! Bummer.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Graphic/Web Designer


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am work in quality assurance for a large aerospace manufacturer. My current role is technical writing. 
I must say that this is the longest thread I have gone through on LJ's. It was almost like a job.


----------



## LarryN (Feb 5, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I just retired, was a firefighter, cardiac-emt, for most of my career, fire/explosion investigator for the last few years before retirement. now i just do what i really enjoy doing ….. makin' sawdust


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Nailbender & woodbutcher, and a little glue & screw followed by sand & finish. Anybody want some sawdust?


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I retired 1/31/11 from the telephone company after 39 years and 2.5 months, but hey, who's counting???? I hope to make a big dent in the items on my Verna-do list so that I can spend a lot of time with my woodworking. While I love scrollsawing, I love anything to do with woodworking. And I hope to be able to get back to volunteering with the home building for Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


ER doc in northern Ontario, started off doing family medicine, but realized that I enjoyed the pace (and the 8h shifts) of the ER.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Im a welder in the U.S Navy welding on anything from aircraft carriers on down the line. With that comes pipe welding structual welding and fabrication brazing and keeping an eye on the machinist's also. been doing this for ten years before that i worked for a vacuum metalizing plant outside Boston. I got into wood working when a friend of mine i worked with at the time sold me an old router for 20 dollars, since then thousands of dollars later. Interesting enough depending on the type of ship i go to woodworking can be a part of my job also.

-Mike


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


MD by day, galoot by night.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I own a small real estate office in the little town of Woodland Park Colorado. We're up above 8,500 feet. Hanging on through the bad rel estate times by managing 60+ rental homes. A beautiful place that LJ'ers would love to visit - and if you do - look me up!

http://wegwood.com


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am now a professional woodworker ever since last Wednesday. I work in a five man shop and love every minute of it so far.


----------



## EPICwoodwork (Feb 19, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Participant Service Associate for a large retirement company.

Before that, I was a Route Driver for Coca-Cola for 5yrs. I still have my CDL, but while I was driving for Coke, I went to school full-time and got a four-year degree in Accounting. So, while I look for an accounting job, I am making a decent living helping people manage their retirement plans.

I do woodworking because 1) I love it and 2) to earn some extra cash.


----------



## sawedoff (Oct 10, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a corporate pilot….. Or a glorified taxi driver


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My dad was a carpenter/general contractor so I grew up with a hammer in my hand. By the time I realized that there had to be an easier way to make a living than building houses, the body had taken a beating. Got into cabinetmaking and worked in custom shops until retiring.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


IT Manager


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


At present I am a graphic artist…

I am ex Royal New Zealand Navy, ex builder, ex Motorcycle Courier, Ex videographer… ex this, and ex that… lol


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My full time job is as a leach on society, but it doesn't pay much so I manage a campground in Central Texas and convert ex- Greyhound and Trailways buses into motor homes.


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a design technician for Regal Beloit. Before that I designed and detailed progressive lane dies and special machinery. The one machine that I designed, which was an extrusion press used to produce the copper "T" for the hot and cold water lines for water faucets is now at Ohio State University.

A few years ago when I was laid off, I srtarted to make miscellaneous furniture for people to earn extra money. Now that I have a job, I still continue to sell my projects to buy my tools. I have considered buying a vendors licence, but not for sure how it will work out with taxes.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a physics professor and researcher in nuclear physics. I work for the Department of Energy and the Navy. I Took up woodworking 10 years ago or so. I find it very relaxing working with hand tools.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


It is interesting to look at the previous postings. Many of us apparently have a white colar/IT or the like job. Apparently there must be something to woodworking that attracts people who do not work a job involving heavy manual labor. Perhaps a way to balance the other side ?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have always had an interest in woodworking. I have an Industrial Arts degree. I earned a living by drafting then later as an Engineering Technologist for an oil field service company. I retired after 30 years. I have worked for a general contractor off and on until he retired last summer so i guess I am out of work…LOL I have been in the home inspection business since 2004 when I retired. That is actually a part time job but is helps with the tools.

As YROB commented above about balancing things…we all like to do things with our hands and be productive. I think that is because we are actually space age people trapped in stone age bodies. We still have that need to make something or grow something. I like to garden too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


One of my First Aid instructors who was an EMT for many years told us working in the trade extended our lives an average of 3 years because we are active all day. Are you white collar guys getting enough balance? ;-))


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Full-time student, part-time manager at a fast food craphole, someday dentist, and maybe I can get some money flowing from this wood thing…


----------



## tbird1963 (Jan 3, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for a Temp agency. I got lucky with aquiring my tools, my Dad is no longer able to stand for long periods of time, as for my woodshop a few years back I put down a $500.00 deposit on a rent to own building. It servers me well and gives me a great hobby. I have sold a few items. With that extra money usually I buy sand paper, blades or whatever I need to keep working. Most of the wood I work with is reclaimed wood old, pallets barn wood, but every now an then I buy a board or two which isnt very often concidering the price of wood. Oh and my payments on my building per month are only $77. an some change.
Anyways good luck with woodworking. Remember extravigant isnt always better if you can make it eligant and eye appealing it will sell.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Defender of the US Constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic. USAF past 10.5 years, US Army for 17.5 before that.


----------



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I got pushed into medical retirement about in 2000 My heart . Now I do some wood working with my son's help
Befor that I worked in a plant at the end making car parts
But I have been teaching art for 39 years my first class that I did was in bead working lol and now you can just about name it if it has to do with art I may show some one how to do it lol 
Now I do all my class for free here I just ask the one that come want to learn what I know and yes some have showed my what they know , and I love that !!


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Owner of a specialty Tool & Die shop. (compaction tooling). I work with metal all day, and relax by working with wood at night.

Nice to be able to miss something by 1/64th of an inch after working to ±.0001" all day.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I run the pest control contract on MacDill Air Force Base in Tampa. We handle everything from mosquitoes and roaches to diamondback rattlesnakes.


----------



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I've been doing storyboards for kids animated TV shows for the last 20 years. I'm excited to be learning about old hand tools and an unfussy, meat & potatoes style of cabinet making.


----------



## pino22 (Nov 4, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a local truck driver in metro Detroit


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I work for the big orange box in Knoxville, 10aSEE. Been here going on 7 years. Before this I've done dang near everything! From liquor store manager, to warehouse manager for Snap-on Tools, and at one time I was even a cop. Owned several different businesses over the years including a gas station, a Western Auto store, and by brother and I owned a Tom's peanut snack food distributorship. 
See? I have done it all … LOL


----------



## wfields (Apr 2, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


sorry for taking up 5 posts just so i can send a message to somebody on here


----------



## wfields (Apr 2, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


4 more posts


----------



## wfields (Apr 2, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


3


----------



## wfields (Apr 2, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


2


----------



## wfields (Apr 2, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


1 again sorry


----------



## clwade (Nov 3, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm kinda retired after spending 35 years in the Air Force as a welder / Machinist working on AirCraft I had a hobby as a woodworker , I went on to get my degree while I was in the service after graduating I was asked if I would be interested in teaching part time . I have been doing it for the last 35 years teaching woodworking and home construction classes ,I don't consider this a job as much as my love of love of woodworking, I read a saying awhile back that Said If a man works with his hands he's a laborer. If he uses his hands and mind he's a craftsman and if he uses His Hands, His Mind and His Heart he is an Artist looking at this site and seeing all the project you can see how true this is. Because we are all sharing our talents


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Electrical engineer (by education) technical manager overseeing technical operations for 3 large manufacturing locations. Woodworking has been the one hobby that has stuck over the years. I find it as challenging as I do rewarding. Keeps me fresh and alert and opens up my creative side!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Retired as of 10/31/14. Now I'll have more time to photo those projects I've made over the years, and make a bunch more wood (and metal) projects.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I always tell people that "I work for the worlds largest food and beverage company fulltime and woodcarve part time. I wish it was the other way around."


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Well after I was in a bombing in the middle east I am forced into retirement and can not work.

It used to really bother me a lot all the time but now I am resigned to not working anymore but I do love turning wood on a lathe when I can.


----------



## Arthouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a full time professional woodworker with seven lines of furniture . I am an educated Architect.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


It's ok Arthouse. We won't hold any of that against you.


----------



## Squash (Jan 17, 2015)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Furniture repair and refinishing for last 25+ years with 7 employees in NW Louisiana. USAF Retired and turned hobby to business. Looking at third career - woodworking!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Electrician. I work and tell people what to do. If only theyd listen half the time.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My fancy shmancy title is "Senior Mortgage Manager", but in reality I help folks finance their new home purchase or find a way to save them money on their current mortgage by refinancing them to a better situation.

Although I work for a national bank, I find it extremely fulfilling to take every nickel I can out of a bank's pocket and put it into a client's pocket.

In my former life, I owned and operated Goodyear Tire and Service facilities, among other auto repair facilities. It started as a love for cars then turned in to a career. After many years, I was no longer in love with cars.

Woodworking will remain a hobby, because I do not want to lose the passion for it. So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a high school math teacher in Weston, Massachusetts. Been there for 6 years, and I really enjoy my work. Every day comes with its challenges and its rewards when you are a teacher. I have enjoyed reading this thread back a few pages just now, so I figured I'd contribute. Had sort of an existential moment about the human condition while reading everyone's responses. I love that this site ties us all together.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


My fancy shmancy title is "Senior Mortgage Manager", but in reality I help folks finance their new home purchase or find a way to save them money on their current mortgage by refinancing them to a better situation.

Although I work for a national bank, I find it extremely fulfilling to take every nickel I can out of a bank's pocket and put it into a client's pocket.

In my former life, I owned and operated Goodyear Tire and Service facilities, among other auto repair facilities. It started as a love for cars then turned in to a career. After many years, I was no longer in love with cars.

Woodworking will remain a hobby, because I do not want to lose the passion for it. So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Before I posted, I read all 680+ comments…

At the moment, I do technical support for a network security company.

I've always done something technical for a living. Even as a kid, I was interested in fixing things. I especially like solving technical problems that help people - as opposed to solving technical problems for their own sake. I went to school on the GI bill to learn Facilities Management and got hooked on computers.

My wife and I have hand-built most of the house we live in, and are currently planning to build a second home to retire in. Since I have built most of this place (and remodeled the rest of it), I don't get any flak for buying tools because my wife knows that we could not have afforded the home we live in if we'd had to pay for it already built. It only took about 15-20 years to do (she's very patient), but it was always "livable".

When we get enough of the new house built (finish-wise) to pass inspection for a residence certificate, then we'll retire. That should be in about 3 years,I hope. But we'll have to keep working for a living to pay for the materials we'll use on weekends and vacation time.

I consider woodworking as my personal form of therapy. And it's useful too!


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am an SEO consultant.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


General Manager of Heartland Wood Products by day, owner/operator of Knotheads Woodshed by night


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a compounding pharmacist making customized doses and dosage forms of traditional pharmaceuticals, bioidentical hormones, and natural products. Way better than my old retail pharmacy days.


----------



## afterlife094 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Like Brett, I am an SEO consultant too.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Until we lost our molding plant due to a fire I was the guy that maintained, and repaired all of our machinery. I also had a machine shop in the plant and built some machines from scratch and modified others. I also did whatever engineering that we had. I did go to engineering school but when it comes to all of the practical things, which is mostly what I did, I was self taught. I was mostly a Jack of All Trades and master of none. Perhaps just a glorified shade tree mechanic. I still dream of our plant one or two times a week at night. It's what I did for 45 years and did it a lot of hours per week. When all of a sudden it just disappears it's hard to forget it and dream about it some. I was a work-a-holic and it was too early to retire.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I worked as a job printer in a mom & pop shop for 13 years, then I became a stay at home dad for my daughter. During this time I worked as the counter boy in a large format copy shop, and in a UPS Store for several months.


----------



## Freakazoid (Oct 17, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I have been operating nuclear power plants for the last 21 years. 12 years Navy, 2 submarines and 2 shore tours. Spent the last 9 years operating commercial nuclear.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Being ex Navy, I know you are better at it than Homer Simpson.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am retired from Ingalls as a structural engineer. I spend my time building large scale trains in my wood/metal shop in Vancleave, Ms.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Mechanical Engineer. As it relates to our website here my training includes machine shop apprentice and tool and die design. At work now I am control system designer for aircraft engines at GE. This amounts to writing software for dynamic control (Laplace and Z-Transform) and making requirements for dynamic response and fault tolerance (somebody has to come up with all the hardware requirements). To do this, your brain has to be in the real world, though many remark that I am somewhat absent minded.

Making things of wood is a very natural thing for me. Sometimes it seems the projects pour out of my fingertips (I still have them all). When I retire in 2-3 years I may make a go of it as a business - I should be able to afford the monetary losses as I amuse myself.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Electrical engineer. Mainly real-time programming of large scale data correlators for astronomy.


----------



## WoodGal (Sep 18, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a photographer and videographer for Emerson Process Management. I get to play with Canon cameras and MacBook Pros all day long!


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I don't do squat anymore due to a terminal illness but prior to I owned and operated 3 small companies as well as contracted out to the D.O.D, all branches of the military, NASA & a few other large corporations installing specialized security systems.

The 3 small companies I owned were a general contracting business doing home construction/repair, a tornado shelter mfg. company & a property development LLC. where I purchased homes that were turned into rental homes.

With all the wood I have been around in my life it took my becoming ill to become a wood worker … funny!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Spent 37 rears doing Speech Therapy. Had a small home repair an light remodeling business on the side.
Then Napa contacted me about building displays and point of sale counters. Did eight stores. 
Always been woodworking. Started out building our own furniture. Crude stuff, it was. Progressed to case work and built lots of cabinets. Last set was for our home. That was 14 years ago. 
Quit the therapy business and moved to our present home 15 years ago. At 75, I mostly piddle. Do a couple things for friends and family, here an there. Latest is 2 Morris chairs for our son and wife. Finishing the the second one now. Then it's back to serious piddling.


----------



## HomeReno (Jun 14, 2017)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Government stooge professionally. In my free time I TRY to do home reno projects, and my wife is into wood carving / garden / custom home improvement. So that means in my free time I am now into wood carving, gardening, and customizing the cabinets in my kitchen…


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


UPDATE



> I worked as a job printer in a mom & pop shop for 13 years, then I became a stay at home dad for my daughter. During this time I worked as the counter boy in a large format copy shop, and in a UPS Store for several months.
> 
> - Dave Rutan


Now I am working as an orchestral repair technician. I repair rental instruments for a music shop, the wooden kind that use a bow, like violins to contrabasses. Best gig ever!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I'm a licensed funeral director and embalmer headed for retirement in six months!


----------



## pb33 (Nov 28, 2017)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


Project Mgr for Aerospace Company


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Zuki said:


> *What do you do for a living?*
> 
> What do you folks do for a living? I know that some actually woodwork for a living . . . but what do the rest of you do to pay for the new tools in the shed?
> 
> I'll start . . . Labour Relations Consultant for a large organization. I have actually been working in Human Resources for about 10 years now. I would like to eventually have some of my woodworking projects bring in a few extra $$$ . . . but I have to get good first .


I am a Cameraman/Lighting Director by trade in Broadcast Television in NYC. Small sentence, but encompasses quite a lot over 35 years. Currently forced to 'semi-retire'. Just another bump in the road! So, there's only one thing to do…Set up a shop! Finally!! ...Actually two, a one car garage shop and small basement shop space. Have always tinkered with woodworking, shelves, cabinets,repairs, etc., now's the time to get an education. Looked at a bunch of sites. Lumberjocks looks the one for me. Craftspeople willing to share their knowledge (and those invaluable mistakes!). At the moment, my garage is a pile of tools and confusion. I've got a plan! Maybe not a good one, but I'm sticking to it! I have some basic skills and a lot of questions.


----------

